# Bikepark Livigno



## Speziazlizt (22. Juli 2008)

Hi, wir hatten vor demnächst nach Livigno zu fahren, vorher wollten wir aber noch wissen wie die trails dort sind, eher flowig? Kann man mit dem Lift auch Trails außerhalb des Bikeparks erreichen? Gibts im Ort nen Campingplatz?

Danke


----------



## average.stalker (22. Juli 2008)

in der letzten oder vorletzten BIKE stand was davon, dass der Lift wohl geschlossen sein sollte.
ich würde mal versuchen mit leuten vor Ort kontakt auf zu nehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schorty (22. Juli 2008)

lift läuft! wir haben letzte woche bei unseren FR-AC dort etwas 'pausiert'.
wurde die strecken eher flowig bezeichnen.

gruß alex


----------



## average.stalker (22. Juli 2008)

läuft doch? cool!


----------



## Speziazlizt (23. Juli 2008)

danke schon mal, ja, der Lift läuft, steht irgendwo im news thread was drin


----------



## Speziazlizt (6. August 2008)

Hallo an alle

wir, Nuts und ich, waren in den letzten zwei Tagen im Bikepark Mottolino. Ein sehr geiler Park den ich nur weiterempfehlen kann wenn man auf Singletrails steht. Wir sind in den zwei Tagen 4 Trails doppelt gefahren den Rest nur einmal, die diversen Lines mitgezählt. Alle Lines sind ohne Probleme mit dem Hardtail machbar. 

Wer auf nen steilen Singletrail steht mit Hinterradversetzen sollte mit dem Rad auf den Il Motto hochwandern.


----------



## ManuelGilles (22. August 2008)

An alle die es evtl später auch noch interessiert, in Livigno gibt es 2 Campingplätze, einen am Anfang vom Tal Richtung See und "Tunnel" den anderen am anderen Ende! Wobei ich persönlich den am Ende besser finde! Also Nicht der Richtung Tunel sondern Richtung Bormio! So grob gesagt!


----------



## trautbrg (23. August 2008)

Trail sind für nen Bikepark ungewöhnlich flüssig und relativ wenig technisch. Sehr hoher Singletrailanteil. Tolle Spitzkehrenabfahrten. Unbedingt auch mal mit dem Carosello hoch und die Trails ins Val Federia machen. Auf beiden Talseiten gibts nen Höhenweg so auf ca 2100 - 2200 m. Von dem gehen immer wieder geniale Spitzkehrenwege runter. Ansonsten auch mal zu den beiden Stauseen rüber, am besten hinzu hoch auf den Alpisella und dann über den sorgente di Add Trail runter. Zurück hoch über Alp Trela und Passo Trela und dann auf nicht enden wollendem super flüssigem Trail nach Livigno. Such mal nach Sorgente di Adda
hier im Forum. Dann findest auch den GPS Track dazu.

Ciao

 Wolfgang


----------



## Conner (26. August 2008)

Also cih werde voraussichtlich dieses Wochenende in Livigno sein. Bahnen und Lifte dürften ja wohl alle laufen (laut Webside). 

Ist sonst noch jemand an dioesem WE dort?


----------



## Sanchopancho (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo, wir (ich+freundin) wollen im August für ne Woche nach Livigno. Könnt ihr uns Tips bzgl FeWo´s (günstig) geben. Wie siehts mit den Kosten für Lebensmittel aus? Dort kaufen oder besser von zu Hause mitnehmen. Der Urlaub soll so günstig wie möglich werden, deshalb werden alle Kosten so gering wie möglich gehalten.

Danke schonmal im vorraus für euere Tipps.


----------



## ManuelGilles (26. Mai 2009)

Also Lebensmittel sind meines wissens nicht teurer als bei uns hier in D.
Günstiger sind Alkohol, Zucker, Kaffee und Zigaretten! Also wenn Bedarf ist dort kaufen!
Wegen den Ferienwohnungen habe ich jetzt keine Erfahrungen allerdings würde ich einfach mal unter www.livigno.it schauen... dort einfach mal durchklicken!
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## änki (29. Mai 2009)

hi!
hat denn evtl. jemand ne Ahnung von der NaturCard, die man bei vielen Hotels/Pensionen erhält? bekommt man da auch Vergünstigungen bei der Liftkarte?
und wie sieht es aus, mit abends weggehn...apres bike und so...hehe


----------



## ES7.0 (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Wir fahren im August nach Livigno. 
Welche Trails außerhalb des Parks sollte man unbedingt fahren? 
Habt ihr noch einen Tipp für eine brauchbare Ferienwohnung (drei Personen)?
Wer ist denn Anfang August noch in Livigno am Start?

Schonmal danke für die hoffentlich reichlichen Antworten

Gruß Sven


----------



## Sanchopancho (10. Juni 2009)

wir sind auch anfang August in Livigno


----------



## principessa (10. Juni 2009)

Neben den Tipps von Wolfgang (trautbrg 23/08/08) kann ich die Trails am Bernina Pass sehr empfehlen: runter mit dem Bike, rauf mit der rhätischen Bahn .  Schau mal auf http://www.livignobike.it, da kannst du auch für Übernachtungen anfragen: Hotels, Ferienwohnung, Camping...  Übrigens auch sehr interessante all-inclusive-Packages! Freeride short trip 4x3 für  195.-: 4 Übernachtungen mit Halbpension, Tourenbeschreibungen und alle Shuttles (Bikepark, Bergbahn Carosello, RhB...)!!! Sogar der Col d'Anzana ist drin! Hammertour!


----------



## ManuSW (11. Juni 2009)

Servus Wir fahren nächstes wochenende hin! Wir fragen uns nur ob es nicht zu kalt wird im zelt!?


----------



## principessa (11. Juni 2009)

könnte kühl werden...  http://www.ilmeteo.it/meteo/Livigno. fahre auch morgen fürs Weekend, ziehe aber die Übernachtung im Hotel vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ManuSW (12. Juni 2009)

ach das geht schon! bin das gewöhnt hehe


----------



## änki (30. Juni 2009)

@ ES7.0
bezüglich ''brauchbare Fewo''
http://www.livigno.com/de/ospitalita/alloggiare/appartamenti/index_high.htm

auf ''alphabetische Auflistungsordine'' klicken, dann oben nach rechts scrollen und ''Tutti'' klicken! die meisten sind mit eigener Homepage und Emailadresse!
Also wenn du da nich fündig wirst...hmmm

mein Freund und ich fahren im August für 2 wochen nach Livigno und haben dort auch ne Fewo für etwa 43 Euro pro tag gefunden! 
hab nochmal was:
http://www.appartamentilivigno.it/hp_content.html

die homepages sind fast alle auch auf deutsch lesbar, jedoch hab ich den Kontakt mit verschiedenen Vermietern in italienisch aufgenommen!
überraschender weise sind viele schon ausgebucht 

also viel spaß und viel glück bei der suche


----------



## ES7.0 (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Danke! Wir haben schon eine hoffentlich gute Fewo gefunden. Sind nur noch auf der Suche nach den "besten" Trails außerhalb des Bikeparks.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Sanchopancho (30. Juni 2009)

wenn ihr sie gefunden habt, könnt ihr sie ja hier posten


----------



## principessa (1. Juli 2009)

Trail Tipps ausserhalb des Bikeparks:
Val delle Mine: von der Bergstation Mottolino Richtung Camanel Trail, dann aber nicht rechts abbiegen sondern auf dem Trail immer knapp oberhalb der Waldgrenze (siehe Foto!) bis ins nächste Seitental (Val delle Mine) fahren. Dort auf der Forststrasse bis zur zweiten Almhütte weiter hochfahren, Bach überqueren und auf dem Trail auf der anderen Talseite wieder ins Haupttal zurückkehren. Auf dem Panoramica Trail zurück nach Livigno. 


Val Tort (auf dem Plan des Mottolino Bikeparks eingezeichnet)

Carosello 3000: Freeride ins Val Federia

Gute Karte mit markierten Biketrails gibts bei der Tourist Info (Plaza Placheda (via Saroch 1098)) für  0,50!!!

Viel Spass!


----------



## Benie70 (1. Juli 2009)

Wenn Ihr kein Problem damit habt, Eure Bikes mal ne Weile zu tragen, 
dann kann ich den Monte Motto empfehlen, vom Livingno See aus geht 
nen Wanderweg (ausgezeichnet mit MD - medium difficult) hoch, leider 
haben wir wg. Schnee oben auf dem Grat keine andere Abfahrt gefunden, 
also den Wanderweg wieder runter, macht riesen Spass....
...allerdings erstmal ca. 3h schiebender und tragender Weise hoch....


----------



## ES7.0 (1. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

Schonmal Danke für die Tipps. Werden wir auf jeden Fall ausprobieren! Wenn Ihr noch mehr Tipps habt, nur her damit. Trails dürfen ruhig freeridelastig sein.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Sanchopancho (11. Juli 2009)

wie siehts mit den anderen Gondeln aus, die nicht zum Bikepark gehören?? kann mann die auch nutzen, wenn ja, was kostet das?

Auf geht´s postet noch mehr tolle Livigno Trails!!! Aber nicht nur welche mit 3 Stunden Bike tragen, das verpackt mein Frauchen nicht


----------



## änki (11. Juli 2009)

@ Sanchopancho: lol....''verpackt mein Frauchen nicht''... 
unglaublich...
ich trag mein bike UND dich (70 kg  )  3 stunden bergauf!!!


----------



## Speziazlizt (11. Juli 2009)

Il Motto lohnt sich alle mal, hier n Foto aus dem letzten Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanchopancho (11. Juli 2009)

uhhja sieht geil aus  

@kränkie-änki:  dann spar ich mir ja schon die Liftkarte


----------



## mamo80 (19. Juli 2009)

waren letzte woche dort, is echt ne reise wert, nur das wetter muss halt passen. da man in livigno bereits auf 1800m is kann es bei regen recht kalt werden bzw auch schnell mal schnein. sin am freitag wieder weg, am samstag hats dann laut inet schnee gegeben und nur 1 grad in der frÃ¼h. letzte woche war aber in summe echt top, am donnerstag hats in 2200m mindestens 20 grad gehabt!

ein tag park is auch pflicht, tageskarte 21â¬ is echt fair, auch wenn man sich schÃ¶n zeit lÃ¤sst gehn sich da einige fahrten aus, und als abschluss die quarter plus riesen luftkissen direkt bei der talstation... 

hatten ein echt feines appartment fÃ¼r 800 die woche, weiÃ nimma genau wie es hieÃ, aber es war in der "via saroch n.34"!

zum glÃ¼ck war die landung weich ;-)





wallride im motolino bikepark





passo trela


----------



## petzl (20. Juli 2009)

Wir waren vor zwei Wochen in Livigno und uns hat es auch sehr gut gefallen. Die niedrigen Temperaturen fand ich gar nicht schlecht, da ich sonst unter den Protektoren regelrecht zerlaufe. Für Regenwetter war der Swampthing in 42a eine echte Waffe. Bei dem dortigen Boden merkte ich nicht mal, dass es nass war.
Die WC Downhillstrecke ist im Mottolino leider aktuell gesperrt. Es liegen wohl ein paar Bäume quer und die Betreiber bauen einen ziemlich monströsen Roadgap. Die meisten Strecken im Mottolino sind schön flowig mit viel Speed zu fahren. Durch die ganzen Anlieger kann es einem richtig schwindlig werden.  Ne schöne Abwechslung ist der rechte Spitzkehrentrail (von der Karte aus gesehen und orange eingezeichnet), den man sich mit 5 min Auffahrt erstrampeln muß. Noch besser hat mir der Run durch das Black Eye gefallen. Da gehts teilweise extrem steil verblockt zur Sache und es ist alles recht eng. Mit den Pedalen sollte man aufpassen, damit man nicht einfädelt. Der Run ist ein S3 mit einer S4 Stelle. Ansonsten sind die meisten Trails in Livigno eher landschaftlich ein Traum. Richtig schwere Sachen findet man dort wenig. Auch die Freeridestrecken am Berninapass bewegen sich fast immer im S1, S2 Niveau. Ein paar Stellen haben S3.


----------



## ES7.0 (20. Juli 2009)

Hey! 
Das was ihr schreibt hört sich richtig gut an und steigert die Vorfreude. Am 08ten August geht es für uns auch nach Livigno. Hoffentlich haben wir in dieser Woche dann gutes Wetter. Habt ihr noch Tipps für uns, was man unbedingt außerhalb das Parks noch an Trails fahren sollte? Ist jemand schonmal die auf alta-rezia.com beschriebenen Freeridestrecken gefahren? Lohnen diese?

Gruß Sven


----------



## Sanchopancho (20. Juli 2009)

ja, her mit den trailtipps
bei uns geht in 2 wochen los, wir sind dann 14 tage lang in Livigno, meine frage lohnt sich ne Dauerkarte fürn Park? auf dem Berg gibt es ja bestimmt auch noch andere Trails oder Touren zum fahren.


----------



## Micha27 (20. Juli 2009)

Wir waren vor zwei Wochen dort, war echt super.
Allerdings ist der Park nicht ohne. Ein Kumpel hat sich am ersten Tag die Hand und ne Rippe gebrochen weil er einen Double völlig falsch eingeschätz hat.

Wenn man die Gondel zum Mottolino hochfährt kann man unterhalb der Station nach links Richtung Pastahouse ( Baitel della plesa )fahren. Dort beginnt ein super Trail in Richtung Ponte Verra.
Der läuft immer so auf 2100 Metern am Berg entlang.

Der Trail 116 vom Carosello ist auch super.

Gruß Micha


----------



## principessa (21. Juli 2009)

Wenn du 2 Wochen in Livigno verweilst würde ich dir eine Wochenkarte sicher empfehlen. Schöne Trails auch ins Val delle Mine (mit etwas Gegenaufstiegen verbunden) und Val Tort Richtung Passo Trela.

Ein Musst sicher auch die Trails am Bernina, da gibt es für den etwas langweiligen Abschnitt Alp Grüm-Cavaglia 2 technisch sehr anspruchsvolle Varianten. Von Poschiavo aus unbedingt auch den Col d'Anzana fahren (http://www.altarezia.eu/_ger/BikeTours/elenco_tour.cfm)! Insgesamt mit etwas Kosten verbunden aber für 1800 Höhenmeter Trailabfahrt (!!!) absolut lohnenswert. Der Shuttle von Poschiavo bis Pescia Bassa auf [email protected] reservieren (kein Linienbus, verkehrt nur auf Reservation). Von Tirano zurück auf den Bernina mit der rhätischen Bahn. Achtung letzter Zug ab Tirano mit Biketransport um 16.50 Uhr!

Lohnenswert auch ein Ausflug nach Bormio. Mit der Bergbahn nach Bormio 3000, dann wahlweise Abfahrt bis nach Santa Caterina oder zurück nach Bormio. 

Für die Gäste von Livigno gibt es übrigens einen kostenlosen Shuttle nach Bormio! http://www.livignobike.it/de/home.jsp?idrub=54120. Und weiter auf den Passo Stelvio, von da Tour über Bocchetta di Forcola (Einstieg am Umbrailpass), Bocchetta di Pedenolo, Laghi di Cancano und über Trelapass oder Alpisella zurück nach Livigno.

Kartenmaterial: singletrialmap.ch (spezifische Bikekarte) oder neue topografische Karte, die direkt in der Touristinfo in Livigno erhältlich ist.

Mehr Infos auf livignobike.it

Viel Spass!


----------



## Sanchopancho (21. Juli 2009)

danke für die Infos 
solangsam kommen hier ja einige tolle trails zusammen, super wenn das forum funktioniert  


... nur noch 11 mal schlafen dann geht´s los


----------



## flowbike (21. Juli 2009)

Auf jeden Fall den Col d'Anzana mitnehmen, wir sind den letzte Woche am Dienstag bei geilstem Wetter gefahren. 
Von Pescia Bassa muß man zwar noch 350 Hm schieben (anfangs noch fahrbar), lohnt sich aber auf alle Fälle.
Bei uns war auch ne Gruppe italienischer Freerider aus dem Mottolino dabei und die hatten auch sichtlich ihren Spaß dabei.

Morgens sind wir an dem Tag noch Alp Grüm -  Cavaglia - Poschiavo gefahren.
War auch sehr geil, mit schönem Flow.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neubicolt (21. Juli 2009)

Wer ist denn so alles im Zeitraum 04-11.08 in Livigno? Ich will in der Woche Freeridetechnisch in die Alpen. Bin bis jetzt allein und nen festes Ziel hab ich bis jetzt auch nicht, waage Planung bis jetzt Richtung Wildkogel/Saalbach/Leogang. Livigno wäre schon reizvoll und neu da ich Leogang schon kenne, aber ganz allein is mir das ne Ecke zu viel...dürfte ich ggf. jemandem da auf die Nerven gehen ?

Gruß


----------



## Stolem (21. Juli 2009)

in der Zeit solltest du dir vll mal das Trek Bike-Attack (www.bike-attack.ch) anschauen. Hier im Forum gibt es noch Startplätze. Is von Livigno vll 2 Stunden entfernt.. 

Ich komme aus Maloja, was praktisch zwischen Lenzerheide und Livigno im Oberengadin liegt. 

Auf die nerven kannst du mir gerne gehen xD 
Beste Grüße


----------



## superstef (21. Juli 2009)

..wir waren anfang juli in livigno - und es hat mega gerockt....





mehr bilder und infos hier

greetz und ride-on
stefan


----------



## Straightflush (28. Juli 2009)

Servus,

bei einem Special auf livignobike.it die nötigen Tickets für folgende Touren incl.

- Von den Gletschern zu den Palmen: Bernina - Poschiavo - Col d'Anzana - Tirano

- Carosello 3000 - Val Federia (hier sind gleich 2 Bergfahrten mit drin)

Da ich mich dort nicht auskenne und beim googeln auch nichts finde wäre ich für eine kurzinfo dazu dankbar, vielleicht ist's ja schon jemand gefahren. Wie schauts mit der schwierigkeit aus (technisch, kondition, hab meine freundin dabei die dieses jahrt noch nicht viel gefahren ist, weil sie's zu saisonanfang gleich richtig gepackt hat:-(
Danke für die infos!!


----------



## Speedbullit (29. Juli 2009)

änki schrieb:


> hi!
> und wie sieht es aus, mit abends weggehn...apres bike und so...hehe




habt ihr dazu schon nähere infos, bin vom 7.-10.08 in livigno.


----------



## Stolem (29. Juli 2009)

ich glaub in der Zeit wird livigno sehr leer sein  -> bike attack in lenzerheide^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanchopancho (30. Juli 2009)

ist egal, wo wir sind is immer party!!  
hehe

nur noch 2 tage, und auto steht immer noch in der Werkstatt, wird solangsam verdammt knapp.


----------



## Sanchopancho (1. August 2009)

servus,
grüße aus dem sonnigen Livigno, wir sitzen hier grad auf unserem Balkon und haben ein Gratis-Wlan gefunden 
Gibt es jemand der uns Tipps, bzgl. günstigen Restaurants und Bars geben kann?

Grüße Sancho & Änki


----------



## ES7.0 (2. August 2009)

Hallo! 

Wir sind auch ab dem 8ten für eine Woche in Livigno. Wer uns erkennt darf uns auch gerne ansprechen Wir sind mit 2 Canyon ( Torque ES 8 und Nerve ES 7.0) und einem Pitch unterwegs. Tipps zum abendlichen Weggehen wären sehr hilfreich. 

Gruß Sven


----------



## mamo80 (2. August 2009)

naja viel is im sommer nit los in livigno, könnt mir höchstens vorstelln dass im "Kuhstall" eventuell mal was los is, da lohnt es sich auch den Vorspeisenteller zu probieren (geht echt ne menge rauf für 6 ) und außerdem kriegt man nachm essen meist feinsten grappa serviert.


----------



## Sanchopancho (3. August 2009)

dieses Wochenende war die Hölle los in Livigno, Rock event, und vorgestern war Bikini Party im Homelywood. 
Kushstall wollten wir gestern auch aber da waren alle Plätze belegt. 
Bis jetzt gefällt´s uns hier sehr gut, nur haben wir heute KAckwetter, aber wir werden das beste drauss machen, und die Strecken sind auch im Regen gut befahrbar 

Grüße aus Livigno


----------



## Speedbullit (3. August 2009)

Sanchopancho schrieb:


> dieses Wochenende war die Hölle los in Livigno, Rock event, und vorgestern war Bikini Party im Homelywood.
> Kushstall wollten wir gestern auch aber da waren alle Plätze belegt.
> Bis jetzt gefällt´s uns hier sehr gut, nur haben wir heute KAckwetter, aber wir werden das beste drauss machen, und die Strecken sind auch im Regen gut befahrbar
> 
> Grüße aus Livigno



bikiniparty, damn eine woche zu spät


----------



## Racer-76 (3. August 2009)

he Heiko

komme evtl. mit Herr_bert nach Bike Attack in Livigno vorbei

Gruß Bernd

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sR2yRVOdzo"]YouTube - Trek  Bike Attack 2008 Freeride Race Lenzerheide Schweiz[/ame]


----------



## Sanchopancho (4. August 2009)

coole sache, Hebbe soll sich dann am besten vorher kurz online bei mir melden, zwecks Treffpunkt.


----------



## Sanchopancho (6. August 2009)

nach ein paar Tagen Livigno, muss ich sagen, Livigno rockt!!!  aumen:
sehr empfehlenswert.

ich beim droppen (jaja, der große wird auch noch gemacht)





meine Süße in einer der vielen Kurven





und nochmal die Änki





grüße aus dem sonnigen Livigno


----------



## Stolem (15. August 2009)

Komme gerade aus Livigno.

Ich kann den Bikepark an alle empfehlen. Eine Vielzahl von Strecke - von der WC DH Strecke, Ã¼ber Flowige Singletrails hin zu technisch schweren FR Strecken!

21â¬ Kost die Tages, 32 â¬ die 2 Tageskarte (usw) -  es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall!

cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Straightflush (17. August 2009)

Hy Sancho,

ich hab vor livigno versucht, dich mal anzurufen, dich aber leider nicht erreicht. 
irgendwas hab ich bei der ersten abfahrt in der kurve, die man auf dem bild mit deiner freundin sieht verkackt. kinderfaschings"sturz". 
ergebnis: handgelenk ausgekugelt und





damn! na ja, dann bis nächstes jahr

@stolem: die tageskarte lohnt sich nicht!!  ;-)

zue ehrenrettungm uss ich aber das noch posten. sonst meint noch einer ich bin hingeflogen, weil ich nen stützrad verloren hab....


----------



## Racer-76 (18. August 2009)

Sanchopancho schrieb:


> nach ein paar Tagen Livigno, muss ich sagen, Livigno rockt!!!  aumen:
> sehr empfehlenswert.
> 
> ich beim droppen (jaja, der große wird auch noch gemacht)



aha, nächste saison dann oder?

pipi in auge brennt 

Gruß die es gemacht haben H&B


----------



## Stolem (18. August 2009)

naja gut, die mehrtages schon eher. aber wenn man eben nur immer 1 mal pro woche hin kann, lohnt sie sich doch


----------



## änki (18. August 2009)

@ Racer-76:

männer und ihre dropperei 

ihr seid den großen drop gesprungen??? 
kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen, so wie nach der ersten fahrt rumgememmt wurde, dass es keinen spaß macht 

aber das lag wahrscheinlich da dran, dass paar männer oder soll ich ''buben'' sagen von nem mädl mit nem all mountain bike versägt wurden.

naja...droppen kann ja eh jeder...! 

auf jeden fall is livigno der oberhammer, egal ob männlein oder weiblein, anfänger oder pro ( bobby root war da) und man kann dort ne menge lernen,(vorrausgesetzt, man hat so nen guten bikeguide wie ich  ). vor allem hat man außer dem bikepark, der saugeil is, noch viele andere möglichkeiten, biken zu gehn. ( trail zum livigno stausee!!!! )
des einzige (!!!) ,was mich gestört hat, waren paar so möchtegern downhiller im CC-skinsuit, die zum ersten mal 180mm federweg unterm hintern haben...da wird dann gern mal der ellenbogen zum einsatz gebracht um langsamere biker aus em weg zu schaffen  

ach und in livigno is ganz bestimmt nicht tote hose...vorallem nich im kuhstall und auch nicht im homelywood, obwohl a woiza 4 oder 5 euro kostet!

grüße änki

P.S: ich will zurück nach livigno


----------



## Sanchopancho (18. August 2009)

lol, der bernd


----------



## Stoegl (3. September 2009)

Hey, ich hab jetz schon an ein paar Stellen gelesen dass der WC-DH im Bikepark geschlossen sein soll. 
Stimmt das?! Wenn ja, würd das den Urlaub da (aus meiner Warte) recht überflüssig machen und ich würd woanders hinfahren.


----------



## spümco (4. September 2009)

Waren übers WE dort, war alles (auch DH) offen.
Kannste also hinfahren, ist echt nen Besuch wert!


----------



## gasgas03 (4. September 2009)

Tach Zusammen

weiß einer wie der Boden in Livigno nach 2-3 Tagen Regen zum Fahren ist? Laut Wetterbericht ist dort seit 2-3 Tagen Regenwetter. Ab Samstag soll es trocken bleiben, wenn es aber 1 Tag dauert bis man einigermaßen fahren kann lohnt der Tripp nicht.

Danke schon mal für Infos 

Oliver


----------



## ES7.0 (4. September 2009)

Hey! 
Als wir dort waren sind wir auch im Regen gefahren. Ging super, der Boden ist im nassen sehr griffig. Ist auch alles sehr schnell abgetrocknet nach aussetzen des Regens. Nach einem Tag kannst du dort sicher wieder im trockenen fahren. Denke der Trip lohnt sich! Allein schon weil der Park einfach klasse ist.

Viel Spass in Livigno.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasgas03 (4. September 2009)

@ES7.0 danke für die schnelle Antwort, hab gerade alles klargemacht, wir fahren. Ich war ja vor 3 Wochen schon dort und war begeistert, aber da war es trocken.

MfG Oli


----------



## Stoegl (4. September 2009)

spümco schrieb:


> Waren übers WE dort, war alles (auch DH) offen.
> Kannste also hinfahren, ist echt nen Besuch wert!


Vielen dank für die Info!
Morgen gehts los


----------



## licht.t.richter (10. Januar 2010)

Wahren letztes Jahr auch hier und können nur sagen das der park echt der Hammer ist ,nur die dezenten Bremswellen vor jedem Anlieger haben genervt da sie sich teilweise bis zur hälfte reingezogen haben dabei braucht man die nicht mal anzubremsen! Es wahr zwar noch fahrbar doch für meine Frau mit "nur" 120mm wahr es eine Tortur. Können noch die andere seite der berge empfehlen mit der Carosello bahn hoch auf 3000 meter und dann min ne 20minuten nur bergab zwar nicht so heftig wie im Bike park aber flow ohne ende! 

Dieses Jahr wieder im Astoria Hotel, das essen ist dort der Traum! 
www.hastoria.it:daumen:


----------



## black soul (28. Februar 2010)

wir möchten im juli für 1 woche nach livigno.
kann da jemand eine relativ günstige wohnmöglichkeit nennen, pension, fewo oder auch camping.

vielen dank 
gruss BS


----------



## SanS (11. Mai 2010)

Servus,

mei Frau und ich wolln die eröffnungswoche (13.6.-19.6.) nach livigno. müssen unser baby mitnehmen (im tragetuch aufn rücken geschnallt, und los geht´s  ). 
ne wir nehmen natürlich eine karte und teilen uns rein.
jetz sind dummerweise unsere bekannten die ähniches vor hatten abgesprungen und wir suche nach leuten die selbst mit der family hin fahren.
weiß evtl. jemand ein kinderfreundliches hotel/pension?

gruß


----------



## änki (11. Mai 2010)

also meine eltern waren mit mir, als ich noch ein baby war im hotel intermonti....is zwar jetzt schon ne weile her, aber soll top sein! hihi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SanS (11. Mai 2010)

super, danke für die schnelle antwort. aber ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, gibts das denn noch???? 

grüße


----------



## änki (11. Mai 2010)

jep, das gibt es noch....ein trail führt genau dran vorbei


----------



## Napoli94 (7. Juni 2010)

Servus,
hab vor im Sommer (also hoffentlich bald) nach livigno zu gehen. Gibt es bikerfreundliche hotels oder fewo welche günstig sind?? bin wahrscheinlich 3 Tage dort
Nico


----------



## principessa (8. Juni 2010)

Mein Favorit ist das Bikehotel Astoria (www.hastoria.it). Super Preis-Leistung und das Essen ist eine Wucht!


----------



## licht.t.richter (25. Juli 2010)

principessa schrieb:


> Mein Favorit ist das Bikehotel Astoria (www.hastoria.it). Super Preis-Leistung und das Essen ist eine Wucht!



Oh ja ab dienstag lassen wir es uns dort wieder gutgehen !

Das essen ist echt der hammer!


----------



## Stolem (30. Juli 2010)

ist jemand am samstag oder sonntag dort? komme wohl für nen tag vorbei!

CHeers


----------



## Napoli94 (30. Juli 2010)

ja ich hab n weises canyon mit gelben deemax


----------



## Stolem (30. Juli 2010)

Klasse,

ich hab nen schwarzes Morewood und bin rot/grau/schwarz angezogen.
Kolleg hat nen blau/weißes Canyon Torque.

Cheers


----------



## Napoli94 (30. Juli 2010)

jo vllt sieht man sich wann fahrt ihr so um 9 oder


----------



## ALienEX (30. Juli 2010)

ahh,

wie ich seh werden mein kollege und ich nicht allein sein, vllt. sieht man sich ja ( 2 x specialized enduro )

mfg alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Napoli94 (1. August 2010)

ich glaub ihr habt mich net gesehen ich euch schon haha


----------



## ALienEX (2. August 2010)

ne, ham dich leider nicht gesehn, wärst halt rüber gekommen, so von schwabe zu schwabe ^^


----------



## Napoli94 (2. August 2010)

ha also der mit dem morewood den hab ich auf jeden fall gesehen und da hab ich au gerufen aber naja 
achso ihr wart des mit den endruos mit deer doppelbrückengabel von spezi??? 
wenn ja dann habn wir uns gklaub 10 mal gesehn


----------



## Napoli94 (2. August 2010)

wo kann man eigentlcih die Fotos anschauen die diese Photoman typen da gemacht haben???


----------



## Stolem (2. August 2010)

Die Enduro-Heinzis hab ich auch gesehen  

Hab niemanden rufen hören, sorry.
War aber nen fetter Tag. Hat wirklich Laune gemacht.
Gestern war ich in St. Moritz fahren, auch ziemlich fett.

Nächstes We bin ich wieder in Livigno. Ich denke wieder am Samstag.

Grüße


----------



## Napoli94 (2. August 2010)

Vielleicht sagen euch die Bilder ob wir uns gesehn haben oder net haha


----------



## Mr_Ransom (9. August 2010)

Hi,

ich war dieses Wochenende mit meinem Kleinen ( 12 Jahre )
wir wollten ein Vater Sohn Wochenende verbringen.
Ich hatte im Bikeshop ein Kona 24 Zoll Fully reserviert + Protektoren.
Am Samstag angekommen haben wir das Bike abgeholt.
Sah gut aus, allerdings stellte sich heraus, dass 34 kg Gewicht das Fahrwerk nur zu wenig Einfedern bringen konnte, 
Wir hatten dann doch viel Spass, der Kleine hat sich gut gemacht.
Wir haben an 2 Tagen 12.000hm gefahren, kein Sturz.

Bikepark absolut fahrbar für 12 Jährige, allerdings das Bike war nix, da ist es besser ein aufs Gewicht abgestimmtes Bike zu haben.
Gruss


----------



## toxie (10. August 2010)

war jetzt auch ein paar Tage im Hotel Astoria. Prima Unterkunft, superleckeres Essen und 1A Infrastruktur für Biker (Werkstatt, Waschplatz, abschliessbarer Raum etc). Die bieten übrigens auch komplette Packages mit Shuttle, Guide & Bikepark an. Sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## van_nilles (19. August 2010)

ich werd im september dieses jahr wohl auch das vergnügen in livigno haben 
hat jemand einen tipp für nen günstigen campingplatz, am besten natürlich in liftnähe...
wildcampen wird sicher nicht so gerne gesehen, oder hat da wer zufällig andere erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasgas03 (19. August 2010)

Hi,

wenn du ein WoMo hast ist direkt an der Liftstation der Parkplatz, das Übernachten ist dort kein Problem, hat, wie ein Freund mir gesagt hat,
wohl auch eine Dusche die man benutzen kann.

Gruß Oli


----------



## van_nilles (19. August 2010)

haben wir leider nicht, sind mit dem zelt unterwegs...
trotzdem vielen dank


----------



## wilbur.walsh (19. August 2010)

Servus,

ist der Park auch für nicht so technik-begabte All-Mountain Spezis was? Ich bin Ende September mit meinem Vater in Livigno für 4 Tage, er fährt zwar gern runter, aber keine Drops/Sprünge oder Gelände über S2.

Welche Touren/Routen könnt ihr uns sonst  noch ans Herz legen?


----------



## Joachim1980 (19. August 2010)

Hallo wilbur.walsh,

im Bike Magazin, Alpencross Spezial sind 5-6 Touren für Livigno drin. Diesen Sommer sind wir die Tour Mottelino - Trela Pass - Alpisella Pass gefahren. waren ca. 900hm (mit Bergbahnunterstützung) und 32km. Schiebepassagen am Trelepass. Schwierigkeit vorwiegend S1, mehrere Stellen S2 am Trelapass. Landschaftlich sehr schöne Runde. Abfahrten bergab aber vorwiegend auf sehr groben Schotter.

Sehr gutes Kartenmaterial zum Tourenfahren und zum Touren zusammenstellen, ist die Schweizer Singletrailmap zu Livigno/Bormio. (Singletrail Map 37: Livigno/Bormio). Hier der passende Link: http://www.ride-shop.ch/product_info.php/info/p356.

Hier sind einfache Trails blau gepunktet, mittlere Trails rot gepunktet und die richtig harten Dinger sind schwarz gepunktet. Das gleiche gilt für Aufstiege auf Schotterstraßen.


----------



## allert (20. August 2010)

wilbur.walsh schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ist der Park auch für nicht so technik-begabte All-Mountain Spezis was? Ich bin Ende September mit meinem Vater in Livigno für 4 Tage, er fährt zwar gern runter, aber keine Drops/Sprünge oder Gelände über S2.
> 
> Welche Touren/Routen könnt ihr uns sonst  noch ans Herz legen?



Hallo Wilbur.Walsh,

wir waren gerade in Livigno und sind die Easy Line im Bikepark mal gefahren. Ist grösstenteils S1 und an wenigen, sehr kurzen Stellen vielleicht S2. Ich war das erste Mal im Bikepark und es hat super viel Spaß gemacht. Die anderen Linien kenne ich nur von der Beschreibung und ein paar Eindrücken während der Fahrt auf der Easy Line. Die scheinen mir deutlich anspruchsvoller (Northshore, Drops). Allerdings können diese auch umfahren werden.

Als Tour würde ich Dir die Runde Livigno-Passo Alpisella-Passo Gallo-Val Mora-Passo Trela-Livigno empfehlen. Und zwar in dieser Richtung. Sind ca. 1600hm und 65Km. Die An- und Auffahrt zum Gallo sind fantastisch und auch der Rest ist einfach schön, wenn auch manchmal anstrengend (Auffahrt Alpisella und Trela). Eine weitere Tour ist der Trail ins Valle del Mine vom Mottolino aus. Entweder mit der Bahn hoch oder über die Strasse (verkehrmässig ok). Auf der anderen Seite gibt es jetzt vom Carosello 3000 einen schönen Trail ins Valle del Federia. Auffahrt mit der Bahn empfohlen. Ich habe es einmal per Bike gemacht, aber einmal reicht wirklich. Wer dann ein paar Höhenmeter machen will kann noch den Chaschauna hochfahren. Geht zwar auch steil hoch ist aber fahrbar.

Alle Trails gibt es als GPS Track auf der Alta Rezia Homepage.

Viele Spaß!

Steffen


----------



## wilbur.walsh (22. August 2010)

Danke für die Tipps! 

Lassen die einen ohne FF-Helm überhaupt in den Bikepark? Auf der Website steht, dass Protektoren und geeigneter Helm Pflicht sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allert (22. August 2010)

Also wir sind mit ganz normaler Tourenausrüstung gefahren. Natürlich mit Helm (kein FF), aber ohne Protektoren. Da hat kein Mensch gefragt oder gar kontrolliert.


----------



## wilbur.walsh (23. August 2010)

Ok, danke nochmals.

Ich werd daqnn mal auch meine Winterausrüstung mitnehmen. Ich nehm an Ende September wirds auf 2000hm schon gan schön frisch werden. 

Vielleicht wechsel ich auch meinen FA 2,4" auf was griffigeres. Mal schaun.


----------



## Bouncer (23. August 2010)

Also die Blaue Linie kannste ohne Probleme fahren...

Ist alles sehr flowig und übersichtlich... Rot wird im Wald etwas holpriger, und von der schwarzen lässt am besten die Finger weg...


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. August 2010)

Ich bin gegen Ende nächster Woche eventuell mit Freerider und all Mountain dort.

Muss man da irgendwas beachten zwecks Saisonende etc? Sind da schon Lift geschlossen?

Welcher Campingplatz ist dem Bikpark am nächsten?

Gelten die ermäßigten Preise eigentlich auch für Studenten?


----------



## wilbur.walsh (25. August 2010)

Bikepark schleißt erst am 26.09.2010.

Bin also am letzten Drücker dort.


----------



## Napoli94 (7. Oktober 2010)

Sers hier mal mein Beitrag zum Thema Livigno 
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/9394


----------



## Schnitte (10. Oktober 2010)

hallo ihr lieben,

ich habe nicht den gesamten Thread gelesen, darum entschuldigt wenn die Frage zum 1000 mal kommt...
wir wollen im Sommer für 14 Tage nach Livigno zum *Biken *versteht sich 
was für Hotels sind zu empfehlen? Lohnen sich 14 tage dort, oder ist das zuviel geplant?


----------



## Napoli94 (10. Oktober 2010)

Also ich würd mal sagen 14 tage sind schon heftig wollt ihr nur in den Bikepark oder au die sagen haften Touren genießen?!


----------



## teatimetom (10. Oktober 2010)

14 tage ist viel - bist du mobil via zelt oder wohnmobil dann gibt es sehr viel z uentdecken im umkreis von 100 km . schweiz oder italien


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. Oktober 2010)

Also 14 Tage nur Bikepark sind sicher zuviel. Ich war 3 Tage und das war für den Park genau richtig. Bin bis auf zwei Abfahrten glaub alles gefahren was mit dem Mottolino-Lift zu erreichen war.

Wenn man allerdings wirklich fit ist und in der Gruppe kein Verletztungs- oder Defektpech hat könnte man in der Region schon 2 Wochen verbringen inkl. Ruhetage.

Es gibt ja noch auf der Gegenseite Gondeln die alle noch weitere interessante Trail und auch Touroptionen bieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (10. Oktober 2010)

na würden auch Touren fahren. Aber eher Touren bei denen man mit dem Lift nach oben fährt und dann auf Trails wieder entspannt nach unten. So ähnlich wie es in Saalbach/Hinterglemm möglich ist ;-)
mobil wären wir durch ein Auto. Heißt in der Region das Hotel/Apartment zu wechseln wäre ansich kein Problem


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. Oktober 2010)

Falls du dir die Infos nicht im Netz zusammenklauben willst: im Bike Sonderheft Sommer 2010 "alpenguide" ist ein mehrseitiges Special über touren in Livigno.


----------



## Monsterwade (11. Oktober 2010)

Wir waren letztes Jahr in der Region Livigno/St. Catharina für eine Woche freeriden.
Schau mal auf meiner Homepage. Touren inklusive GPS-Tracks.

Gruss
Monster


----------



## flowbike (11. Oktober 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Wir waren letztes Jahr in der Region Livigno/St. Catharina für eine Woche freeriden.
> Schau mal auf meiner Homepage. Touren inklusive GPS-Tracks.
> 
> Gruss
> Monster


da habt ihr aber ein Schmankerl ausgelassen: Col d'Anzana


----------



## Monsterwade (11. Oktober 2010)

flowbike schrieb:


> da habt ihr aber ein Schmankerl ausgelassen: Col d'Anzana



War eigentlich geplant, aber wir hatten auf dem Trail vom Bernina nach
Poschiavo 12 Plattfüsse. Das führte zu einer ordentlicher Verzögerung,
sodas wir die Anazana-Tour auf unbestimmt verschieben mussten.

Aber aufgeschobe ist nicht aufgehoben


----------



## Schnitte (11. Oktober 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Wir waren letztes Jahr in der Region Livigno/St. Catharina für eine Woche freeriden.
> Schau mal auf meiner Homepage. Touren inklusive GPS-Tracks.
> 
> Gruss
> Monster



waren die Touren mit hochpedalieren oder konntet ihr den Lift nutzen und dann viele viele Höhenmeter runterfahren?


----------



## flowbike (11. Oktober 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Aber aufgeschobe ist nicht aufgehoben


Ja, das müßt ihr unbedingt nachholen. Für mich war das bis jetzt der beste trail, den ich gefahren bin.
dafür konntet ihr den Zebru fahren, das ging bei uns wegen Schneelage leider nicht


----------



## flowbike (11. Oktober 2010)

Schnitte schrieb:


> waren die Touren mit hochpedalieren oder konntet ihr den Lift nutzen und dann viele viele Höhenmeter runterfahren?


Möglichkeiten gibt's da meistens immer, wenn kein Lift, dann eben shuttle.


----------



## Monsterwade (12. Oktober 2010)

Schnitte schrieb:


> waren die Touren mit hochpedalieren oder konntet ihr den Lift nutzen und dann viele viele Höhenmeter runterfahren?




In Livigno Seilbahnen & kommerzieller Shuttle, von Poschiavo die Rätische,
in Bormio die Seilbahn "Bormio 3000" und in St. Chatarina nur kommerzieller Shuttle.

Teilweise musste bis zu 1 Stunde hochpedaliert/geschoben werden. Schau Dir
mal die Höhenprofile zu den beschriebenen Touren an.

Gruss
Monster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mipo6 (13. Juni 2011)

Sers Leute,

Ist bei dem Bikepass (am Tag 23,-- ) die Liftbenutzung auch dabei oder kostet das extra ? Auf der Bikepark HP werden Bahntransport preise nämlich extra ausgewiesen !

Wir wollten vom 23.6 bis 26.6 nach Livigno !

Is da noch jemand von euch unten ? 

Greets,
Mike


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. Juni 2011)

Natürlich darfst du mit dem Bikeparktiket die Mottolino-Gondel nutzen, nur für die anderen Gondeln im Tal musst du extra zahlen bzw. dich erkundigen obs da irgendsoein Kombi-Ticket gibt.


----------



## mipo6 (14. Juni 2011)

Ok, danke dir soweit.

Bin des weiteren noch am recherchieren wegen "Bernina Express" wohl am Frei. bzw. Samstag Nachmittag wieder zurück hoch auf n Pass. Wir wollen den Trail Richtung "Posciavo" runter fahren (über Alp Grüm glaub ich). Leider ist auf der Seite des Bernina Express vorerst nicht gleich erstichtlich, welcher Zug zu welcher Zeit Bikes mitnimmt - ausser es gibt noch einen andere Möglichkeit, nach Livigno zurück zu kommen ?


*Ist jemand nächste Woche ab Donnerstag , 23.6.11 unten ?*

 Wir werden im Hotel Astoria bis Sonntag bleiben. Allesandro von dort shuttelt auch "durch die Gegend" 

viele Grüße soweit,
Mike


----------



## bestmove (14. Juni 2011)

Allesandro nimmt aber auch einen haufen Kohle fürs shutteln, ich fand das schon ziemlich unverschämt  Schließlich haben wir es gelassen und unter einem Bikehotel verstehe ich auch etwas anderes. Nun aber nicht nervös werden, Zimmer und Essen sind ganz ok


----------



## mipo6 (14. Juni 2011)

Damit dürftest du ganz schön aus der Reihe tanzen, mit der Aussage "unter einem Bikehotel versteh ich was anderes". Einerseits, mal nicht Biketechnisch gesehen kommt das Astoria bei tripadvisor am Besten weg, Biketechnisch gesehen kommts doch hier im IBC Forum auch super weg...

Wo ich dir wohl recht gebe, is die Ausstattung, wobei mir das a. bei 3 Nächten fast wurscht ist, solang es vernünftige Betten sind. Die Fotos sind ja wohl mehr als Old-School ... dennoch "muss" ich ja nicht shutteln. By the way... wie oft bzw. wohin hast du dich für wieviel  shutteln lassen ?

Greets


----------



## bestmove (14. Juni 2011)

So schlecht wie du es wohl verstanden hast ist es nicht. Es ist halt ein Skihotel mit nen paar Bike Broschüren und nennt sich dann Bikehotel. Aber im großen und Ganzen schon ok, doch das nächste mal probiere ich etwas anderes aus.
Wenn ich micht recht erinnere sollte der Shuttle 60,-EUR/Person betragen. 4 Leuten in ~1 Stunde auf einen Pass bringen, find ich teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mipo6 (15. Juni 2011)

Servus Bestmove 

Also laut deren Homepage bieten die eine Werkstatt, eine Reinigungsanlage + große, abschließbare Garage, Karten, Tipps und Infos + den erwähnten Shuttleservice. Wir werden sehen...bin vorallem auf s hochgelobte Essen gespannt 

Aber wie du sagst, 60,--  fürs Shuttlen find ich pro Person ja mal sau teuer. Gerade in Livigno wo der Sprit ja sau günstig is... aber gut, er is ja nich der einzige !

Ich bin auf jeden Fall gspannt auf n Trial vom Berninapass Richtung Pesciavo ...

Nach wie vor die Frage: Wer is vom 23.6. - 26.6 auch unten ?

Danke soweit schonmal für die Infos !

Greets, Mike


----------



## mipo6 (20. Juni 2011)

und *UP*

Kein Mensch in Livigno die Woche ?


----------



## mamo80 (22. Juni 2011)

irgendwer ist bestimmt dort!


----------



## bAd_taSte (22. Juni 2011)

mipo6 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> *Ist jemand nächste Woche ab Donnerstag , 23.6.11 unten ?*
> ...



Servus,

ich will mit dem Casimodo Freitag bis Sonntag hin. Aber hauptsächlich zum sanften Bergab-Rollen, keine Touren oder son anstrengendes Zeug 
Uns stellt sich aber auch noch die Frage nach der Übernachtung. Ob man da auch vor Ort noch was ordentliches bekommt?

Beste Grüße
bAd_taSte


----------



## mipo6 (5. Juli 2011)

So war s bei uns 

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/25986132"]Livigno - Flow Country on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Mountain77 (5. Juli 2011)

Geiles Video, hat wegen meiner lahmen Intenetverbindung zwar etwas gedauert, hab ein paar Sachen von vor drei Wochen wiedererkannt!


----------



## mech (7. Juli 2011)

mipo6 schrieb:


> So war s bei uns



Hi,

Danke noch mal fürs "Überzeugen" nach Livigno zu fahren.
Hat uns tierisch Laune gemacht.
Video ist Hammer geworden, nächstes mal ist ne Kamera mehr am Start ;-)

Grüße
mech


----------



## Napoli94 (23. Juli 2011)

Servus, kann mir jemand sagen, ob es einen guten und recht günsitgen Campingplatz in Livigno gibt? Bzw. welchen ihr aus eurer Erfahrung mir empfehlen könnt! 
MFG Nico


----------



## santacruzer (24. Juli 2011)

Hallo, wie sind im Moment die Trails in Livigno??
Hat der Regen auch alles in Schlamm und Matsch verwandelt? Oder geht es noch. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken ab Dienstag einige tage da zu verweilen, und danach nach PDS. wenn das Wetter dort besser wird.
Gruß


----------



## Grmpf (26. Juli 2011)

Moin, war am Sonntag bei Schnee oben auf dem Gipfel noch dort unterwegs. Alles problemlos fahrbar.

p.s. Liter Super fÃ¼r 1,093â¬ 

Blick vom Hotel am Sonntagmorgen:







Und wÃ¤hrend der Tour:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (1. August 2011)

Ist / war gerade jemand dort? Überlege die Woche hinzufahren. Morgen solls schön sein aber ab Mittwoch wohl wieder regnerisch.


----------



## licht.t.richter (28. Oktober 2011)

mipo6 schrieb:


> Servus Bestmove
> 
> Also laut deren Homepage bieten die eine Werkstatt, eine Reinigungsanlage + große, abschließbare Garage, Karten, Tipps und Infos + den erwähnten Shuttleservice. Wir werden sehen...bin vorallem auf s hochgelobte Essen gespannt
> 
> ...




Ist nicht nur laut Seite so sondern auch wirklich, shutteln lassen haben wir uns nicht, aber Bernina runde mit shuttel und guide für 50 euro gab es auch, da kann ich mir den preis nur fürs shutteln nicht vorstellen! Bei anderen Bikehotels ,die im winter wahrscheinlich alle Skihotels, sind muss mann sogar für die waschstelle zahlen.

Achja das essen ist so gut das ich auch auf ein superluxus blingbling zimmer verzichten kann da ich mich dort eh nur zum schlafen aufhalte!


----------



## Robsen (21. Januar 2012)

kennt jemand schon die öffnungzeiten für 2012?


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. Januar 2012)

Frag mal auf Facebook aber da selbst der Talgrund auf fast 2000m liegt ist das Zeitfenster bisher immer relativ klein gewesen. Evt. ist das dieses Jahr mit dem milden Winter anders.


----------



## Robsen (21. Januar 2012)

da steht auch nix. wie wars die letzten jahre? mitte juni oder schon früher?


----------



## mw.dd (22. Januar 2012)

Letztes Jahr 10.Juni - 25.September. Wenn ich einen Tip für dieses Jahr abgeben müßte, würde der 16.6 - 23.9 lauten.

Besonders mild ist der Winter in Livigno übrigens nicht, und bis Ende April kommt vermutlich auch noch einiges an Schnee dazu


----------



## Tabletop84 (22. Januar 2012)

Die zweite Winterhälfte vielleicht aber auf dem oben verlinkten Webcambild hatten die ja wenig Schnee für Ende November.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (27. Januar 2012)

Wie sieht es denn preislich dort aus? Was kostet der Park (Eintritt)? Sind die Liftkarten Tageskarten oder zahlt man pro Fahrt?


----------



## mw.dd (27. Januar 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn preislich dort aus? Was kostet der Park (Eintritt)? Sind die Liftkarten Tageskarten oder zahlt man pro Fahrt?



2011 Tageskarte 23, für die Partytiere und Langschläfer ab 12Uhr 20
Es gibt auch Mehrtages- und Saisonkarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (27. Januar 2012)

Ist im Vergleich zu anderen Parks echt günstig vor allem wenn man bedenkt dass das eine steuerfreie Zone ist. Diesel kostete letzten Sommer knapp einen Euro und andere Sachen sind auch billiger. 

Einzig die Vignette und die Tunnelmaut (12 einfach) erhöhen den Spaß etwas. Man kann zwar auch das Tal über die andere Seite erreichen aber das ist dann ziemliches Gegurke.


----------



## teatimetom (27. Januar 2012)

Ohne Tunnel bedeutet über die Schneebedeckten Pässe 
Schön wars da


----------



## Tabletop84 (27. Januar 2012)

Es ist definitv die schönere Variante aber wenn man tagsüber im Sattel saß zieht sichs dann (ist glaub ca. 'ne Stunde länger) und der finanzielle Vorteil dürfte durch das Auf- und Ab auch dahin sein.


----------



## mw.dd (28. Januar 2012)

Es gibt in Livigno reichlich Hotels, Pensionen und Ferienwohnungen. Im Sommer (außer Mitte August) ist das auch erschwinglich; man muß also nicht unbedingt woanders wohnen...

Vom Zollfrei profitieren - abgesehen vom Tanken - nur Raucher und Trinker.


----------



## Sir Galahad (28. Januar 2012)

Im Sommer kann man da echt Hotelschnäppchen machen - 4-Sterne mit Sauna, Halbpension und Schwimmbad um die 60 EUR, aber der "Park" ist sooo toll nicht, wenn man  keine Endurotouren machen will max. für 2-3 Tage gut. Z.B. ein guter Zwischenstopp von Finale nach D aber kaum eine eigene Reise wert.


----------



## Noxrider_92 (18. März 2012)

@Sir Galahad hast du mal ein Beispiel für so ein "schnäppchen Hotel", war letztes Jahr eigentlich ganz begeistert vom Park und wollte diesen Sommer wieder 2-4 Tage hinfahren.

Gruß Noxrider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riding-Rick (19. März 2012)

Ich war vor ein paar Jahren im Hotel Sporting. Ist kein Luxus-Hotel, aber ein sauberes und ordentliches, familiengeführtes kleines Hotel. Hat damals ca. 35 /Nacht gekostet, inzwischen ist´s leider etwas teurer. Im EG gibt´s eine leckere Pizzeria, eine Bar und W-Lan for free. Dann gibts noch eine große Garage für die Bikes (Schloss mitnehmen).
Die Lage vom Hotel ist auch ganz gut, recht zentral, aber dennoch ruhig, direkt an der Talstation der Carosello 3000 Talstation. Ein Bikeshop ist direkt nebenan.
Bilder gibt´s in meinem Album.

Greetz


----------



## Stromberg (20. März 2012)

In Livigno gibts einige Hotels, bei denen die Parkkarte im Preis inbegriffen ist. Leider habe ich den Namen des Hotel, in dem ich war, vergessen.


----------



## Noxrider_92 (20. März 2012)

@Riding-Rick, 

super genau so etwas suche ich. Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## Sir Galahad (23. März 2012)

Wir waren im Intermonti, lt. Holydaycheck auch dieses Jahr im Sommer 430 EUR/Woche mit Halbpension, was anständiges 3 Gänge-Abendessen mit Menüwahl einschließt. Denke wenn man da im Sommer nicht bucht, sondern an der Rezeption verhandelt, kann man sicher preislich noch was raushandeln.

Frühstück war nicht 4-Sterne-Niveau, aber satt wird man allemal. Schwimmbad, WLAN auf den Zimmern umsonst, Bikegarage, Autogarage, Bikewaschgelegenheit draußen für den groben Dreck und drinnen für's Finishing. 

Etwas am Rand gelegen, aber man rollt mit dem Bike in 5 min runter zur Mottolino und kann vom Park aus direkt wieder zum Hotel ohne Uphill. Man muss also trotz Randlage nicht mit dem Auto zur Mottolino.

Aufgrund der Höhenlage kann es da auch im Sommer richtig kalt sein, dann ist ne Sauna abends richtig geil.


----------



## MR_insane (2. Juni 2012)

Hallo
wollte ende Juni fuer ein paar tage in den mottolino bikepark.
weiss jemand ob der campingplatz pemont nen radservice hat ???
gilt die karte von dem lift auch an den anderen wie carosello ???
danke mfg


----------



## markus92 (18. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich wollte am Wochenende für 2-Tage nach Livigno fahren. Gibt es dorten auch einen kostenlosen Campingplatz, sprich kann man sich dort auf irgendeinen Parkplatz stellen und niemand sagt etwas? Jemand Erfahrungen?

Danke schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## MATTESM (19. Juni 2012)

Grüße aus Livingo
Direkt vor der Mottolinobahn ist ein großer Parkplatz auf dem am Wochenende einige WoMos und Autos mit Zelten standen. Noch schöner: Heut waren die alle wieder weg und wir hatten den Berg  -  mit ca. 17 anderen  -  für uns alleine. 
Episch. 

Grüße! ..m..


----------



## geq (20. Juni 2012)

also unten an der mottolino bahn, kann man stehen ist aber nicht erlaubt.
Nur wenn es zu voll wird, bittet einen Polizei sehr nett sich wo anders hinzustellen.
Den Berg etwas hinauf gibt es einen Stellplatz mit schöner Aussicht für 7.


----------



## Riding-Rick (20. Juni 2012)

Wo denn genau? Gibt´s eine Adresse oder einen Link?


----------



## Rischar (19. Juli 2012)

Wir suchen auch noch eine Unterkunft für 3 oder evt 4 Personen und 4 Tage. Auf jeden Fall eine Ferienwohnung oder Appartement mit eigener Küche. Denn was wir essen und trinken wollen, kann keine Hotelküche bieten 

Letztes Jahr waren wir zufällig in einem Appartementhaus von irgendeinem Hotel. Das war nicht wirklich groß, dafür günstig und mit kleiner Kochzeile  wobei eine Ferienwohnung schon besser wäre!

Hat Jemand eine Empfehlung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (3. August 2012)

Wollen Ende September nach Livigno.
Der Park inkl. Lifte hat ja da voraussichtlich noch offen.

Hat jemand Tipps für bikerfreundliche, preisgünstige (damit meine ich nicht unbedingt billige) Unterkünfte!?
Danke schon vorab


----------



## andi. (4. August 2012)

Würde mich anschließen, hat noch jemand Tipps für nette Ferienwohnungen?


----------



## mw.dd (5. August 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> ...
> Der Park inkl. Lifte hat ja da voraussichtlich noch offen.
> ...



Haben wir voriges Jahr auch gedacht und die letzte Woche vor der Schließung des Parks ausgewählt... Gondel war offen, leider hat ein 2-tägiger Wintereinbruch mit 50cm Neuschnee dafür gesorgt, das nur ein kleiner Teil des Parks befahrbar war 



andi. schrieb:


> Würde mich anschließen, hat noch jemand Tipps für nette Ferienwohnungen?



Mauro ([email protected]) vermietet sehr schöne und großzügige Ferienwohnungen über dem "Mountain-Planet"-Laden.


----------



## SKa-W (8. August 2012)

So, ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand nen Tipp geben.

Ich habe evtl. geplant mit meiner Freundin (und vll. mit Hund) 3 - 4 Tage nach Livigno zu Fahren. Alternativen wären Entweder Wohnmobil ausleihen oder Ferienwohnung.

Da meine Freundin nicht Fahrrad fährt, würds mich interessieren, ob man da auch diverse andere Sachen ausser Radfahren machen kann. Also Baden, Wandern usw.
Da des ganze so geplant war, das ich immer ein paar Stunden Radfahren gehe (sie ist da relativ tolerant) und mich danach mit meiner Freundin an den See lege, sofern das möglich ist.

Hat vll. auch Jemand erfahrungen wenn man einen Hund mitnimmt? Also grade zwecks Ferienwohnung wo Hunde erlaubt sind. Sonst bleibt uns nur das Wohnmobil. 
Hat jemand vll. auch Tipps bzw. adressen wo man kurzfristig (innerhalb der nächsten 2 Wochen) noch was bekommt? wenns überhaupt möglich ist.
Ansonsten, wie schauts da aus mit Campingplätzen oder dergleichen?

Alles in allem würde ich einfach nur gerne ein paar Tage mit meiner Freundin Urlaub machen, wo ich auch mal ein paar Stunden am Tag Radfahren gehen kann (was meisten eh schon reicht) und danach noch ein wenig gemütlich entspannen kann, ohne das meiner Freundin gleich langweilig wird


----------



## Sir Galahad (9. August 2012)

Livigno ist  wie Tibet - kahle Hochgebirgslandschaft. Außer Biken und Wandern ist da nicht viel. Ist auch im Hochsommer recht kühl, in der warmen Sonne am See brutzeln eher kaum drin. Die größeren Hotels haben Schwimmbäder und Sauna, es gibt auch Wellnesstempel. Muss aber das Geld für da sein. Es gibt auch einen Reitstall, wo man Reittouren machen kann, wenn du ein richtiges Landmadel hast, wäre das doch was. 
Sonst sind natürlich Locations besser, wo man wärmeres Klima und wenistens lauwarmes Wasser hat (Gardasee, Finale Ligure ...). Hochgebirge im Sommer ist was für Hartgesottene ...


----------



## MichaelG289 (2. September 2012)

Hat jemand ne ahnung was ein zugticket mit fahrrad von mannheim oder irgend einer anderen deutschen stadt nach livingo (oder die nächste station) kostet im internet find ich keine preisangaben aber ich fänd n richtwert ganz toll


----------



## woodies (2. September 2012)

als ganz grober Anhalt 130 ohne Fahrrad und Ermässigungen bis Pontresina
 von dort ca. 20  Shuttel oder Postbus nach Livigno


----------



## Rischar (2. September 2012)

dort liegt übrigens schon Schnee


----------



## MichaelG289 (2. September 2012)

ok danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (3. September 2012)

Naja, jetzt liegt sicher nicht mehr viel... 
Hier sind Bilder von gestern und vorgestern (31.8./1.9.) - man sieht, dass am Sonntag dann doch schon fast alles wieder weg war...

Guggst Du komplett: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.465615073472435.113614.100000718406991&type=1&l=b78aa47012

Und hier zwei erste Impressionen:


----------



## chorge (3. September 2012)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Livigno ist  wie Tibet - kahle Hochgebirgslandschaft. Außer Biken und Wandern ist da nicht viel. Ist auch im Hochsommer recht kühl, in der warmen Sonne am See brutzeln eher kaum drin. Die größeren Hotels haben Schwimmbäder und Sauna, es gibt auch Wellnesstempel. Muss aber das Geld für da sein. Es gibt auch einen Reitstall, wo man Reittouren machen kann, wenn du ein richtiges Landmadel hast, wäre das doch was.
> Sonst sind natürlich Locations besser, wo man wärmeres Klima und wenistens lauwarmes Wasser hat (Gardasee, Finale Ligure ...). Hochgebirge im Sommer ist was für Hartgesottene ...



 Heul doch!!!!
Also ich hab gerade 2 Wochen Traumurlaub mit meiner Freundin hinter mir... Vinschgau, Livigno (vor einer Woche noch ohne Schnee!!), Oberengadin, Flims/Laax...
An allen Orten war es wunderbar warm! Abends vor'm Auto machen auf knapp 2000m natürlich warme Klamotten sinn, aber wir haben ohne zu frieren Problemlos in meinem Landy pennen können...
Klar, dort oben kann es auch mal kalt werden (s.o.) - aber das sieht man ja inzwischen vorher schon in der Wetterprognose, und kann sich drauf einstellen...
Also Livigno ist sicherlich alles andere als eine karge kahle Landschaft! Und schon gar nicht mit Tibet zu vergleichen! Es hat wunderschöne Wälder, den Stausee (an dem man Sonnenbaden und Baden kann), und natürlich traumhafte Täler mit bewirtschafteten Almen. 

Naja, der Sir G. stellt ja auch mein Bike (180mm Tourenenduro) komplett in Frage... Mir macht es Spass, und ich finde halt auch die Berge schön!

Wer mag, kann sich gern hier auf Facebook einige Bilder aus unserem Sommerurlaub ansehen:

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.462737663760176.112730.100000718406991&type=1&l=3ba5ca7b78


----------



## Athabaske (7. September 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> ...
> Wer mag, kann sich gern hier auf Facebook einige Bilder aus unserem Sommerurlaub ansehen:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.462737663760176.112730.100000718406991&type=1&l=3ba5ca7b78



schöne Bilder
tolle Gegend
attraktive Motive

Kleine Frage am Rande, wie seid Ihr mit dem MET Parachute zufrieden?


----------



## Stromberg (7. September 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Kleine Frage am Rande, wie seid Ihr mit dem MET Parachute zufrieden?


Entschuldige, dass ich dir ungefragt meine Eindruecke schildere. In einer Gruppe, mit der ich haeufig fahre, haben viele diesen Helm. Er ist sehr gut darin, Aeste vom Gesicht fern zu halten. Im Sturzfall taugt er nicht viel, da der Kinnbuegel wenig aushaelt. Ein Mitfahrer hat sich sogar bei einem Sturz Schnittwunden _wegen_ des Buegels zugezogen.


----------



## chorge (10. September 2012)

Ich finde ihn OK als Reisehelm, wenn man nicht alles mitnehmen kann! Da meine Freundin es nicht SOOOO sehr krachen läßt, und z.b. nicht springt, reicht er ihr erstmal sicher! Ich bin ihn jahrelang gefahren, hab mit nun dann aber doch noch nen echten FF gegönnt...


----------



## Ferkelmann (31. März 2013)

Jemand die schnelle Info, ab wann der Park aufmacht?

Edit: Gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (2. April 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Jemand die schnelle Info, ab wann der Park aufmacht?
> 
> Edit: Gefunden.



Und wann macht er auf?


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. April 2013)

http://www.mottolino.com/de-DE/Sommer/Info/Offnungszeiten.aspx


----------



## Boardi05 (19. Juni 2013)

Die die von euch schon mal mitn Bike nach Livigno gefahren sind, habt ihr euch bei der einreise in Livigno eigentlich von den Zöllnern n Zettel ausfüllen lassen?


----------



## Ferkelmann (19. Juni 2013)

Was soll der Schwachsinn denn?
Dann müsste man das ja bei jedem Italientrip? Oder drehen da nur in der Enklave Livigno die Separatisten frei?


----------



## Boardi05 (19. Juni 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Was soll der Schwachsinn denn?
> Dann mÃ¼sste man das ja bei jedem Italientrip? Oder drehen da nur in der Enklave Livigno die Separatisten frei?



Des is kein BlÃ¶dsinn!!

Livigno is ne Steuerfreie Zone und is im ital. Staatsgebiet, wenn man es genau nimmt, muss man alles was 300â¬ Warenwert Ã¼berschreitet bei der einreise "anmelden", ansonsten kannste beim rausfahren ganz schÃ¶ne Probleme bekommen. (die sequestrieren das Teil was ihnen verdÃ¤chtig vorkommt und bis die ne BestÃ¤tigung erhalten, dass es nicht in Livigno gekauft wurde, dann darf man es beim Gericht in Sondrio abholen)

Bisher hab ich mir nie groÃ Sorgen gemacht, aber beim Bike hab ich nun doch n bissl bedenken, da die Kontrollen seit nem Jahr verschÃ¤rft wurden.

Ich find des ganz schÃ¶n interessant, dass sich da keiner Gedanken drÃ¼ber gmacht hat, denn was willste machen, wenn der ZÃ¶llner beim rausfahren von Livigno behauptet, das Bike haste in Livigno gekauft??


----------



## Ferkelmann (19. Juni 2013)

Ok, das wusste ich nicht, sorry.
Hab aber noch von keiner Seite gehört, daß es da Probleme gab.


----------



## Boardi05 (19. Juni 2013)

Bisher hab ich auch noch nicht gehört, dass die Probleme bei den Bikes machen, aber einmal is ja immer das erste mal...

Letzte Jahr war es auch das erste mal, dass ich aufgehalten wurde beim rausfahren, wurde schön brav kontrolliert ob wir innerhalb der Freimengen eingekauft haben, Jahre zuvor hamse uns einfach durchgewinkt...


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. Juni 2013)

Also ich war jetzt schon 3 oder viermal da und musste nie anhalten geschweige denn was ausfüllen.

Sie würden sich ja auch nur ins eigene Fleisch schneiden falls sie das im großen Stil machen würden. Es ist ja eher auch selten das jemand in Livigno ein Rad kauft. Die haben da trotz steuerfreier Zone ziemliche Apothekenpreise.


----------



## Boardi05 (19. Juni 2013)

Stimmt, die Preise sind schon hoch (man muss die Preise kennen, ansonsten wird man übern tisch gezogen), ins eigene Fleisch schneiden is so ne sache, es is ja nicht die Gemeinde die kontrolliert, sondern der Staat und dem isses ja schnurzegal wenn das Dorf da oben ausstirbt...

Aber gut zu hören, dass du keine Probleme hattest, Danke


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. Juni 2013)

Zur Richtigstellung: dieses Jahr war ich noch nicht nicht da.

Auch glaube ich nicht das speziell in Italien die Zöllner unbeeindruckt von einem Protest der Tourismusleute wären. 

Also wenn ich meine Versenderschüssel in Sondrino abholen müsste würde ich denen schreiben dass sie mich erst wiedersehen wenn das abgestellt wird und ein paar Threads aufmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (19. Juni 2013)

Nja, letztes Jahr waren die ganz schön gifitg, ich habs so noch nicht erlebt, der Zöllner hat sogar an mein Kassabeleg angezweifelt, war ganz schön heftig, musste mich ganz schön zurückhalten...

Da der Staat unbedingt geld braucht, glaub ich pfeifen die auch aufm Turismus, haupsache schnell und viel Geld, was das für Auswirkungen hat interessiert keinen (typisch Politiker, sind ja alles Idi...)

Interessant is halt, damals wurde Livigno vom Staat als steurfreie Zone erklärt, um den Tourismus zu beleben und das Dorf vor der Auswanderung zu schützen, heute isses dem Staat egal.

Nja egal, ich nehm ne Kopie der Bikerechnung mit und dann wirds schon passen, hoff ich mal


----------



## rush_dc (19. Juni 2013)

Ich war schon öfters in Livingo, dieses Jahr auch schon 2 mal und hatte noch nie Probleme. An der italienischen Grenze steht nie wer und die Schweizer halten einen zwar immer an aber sobald sie die Bikes sehen winken sie uns weiter. Einmal wurden wir gefragt ob wir Ersatzteile für die Bikes gekauft haben oder so aber da hab ich ihm gesagt das ich die übers Internet eh billiger bekomme als  in Livingo, dann dürft ich weiterfahren.
Allerdings wurden bis jetzt immer die richtig  fetten Karren vor oder hinter mir auf die Seite geholt. Die die Bikes geladen hatten durften alle weiterfahren. Hart man allerdings mehr Bikes als Personen im Auto schauen sie schon genauer!


----------



## Athabaske (19. Juni 2013)

...hört sich insgesamt ein wenig komisch an.

Wenn ich wirklich ein Bike aus Livigno hinausschmuggeln wollte fahre ich vom Berninapass mit dem Postauto hin, kaufe ein und radle zurück. Das hält fit und bei drei bis vier entspannten Fahrten am Tag lohnt es sich schon fast.


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. Juni 2013)

Lohnt sich eben nicht. Selbst die Preise die sie da fÃ¼r abgeranzte Leihbikes aufrufen sind viel zu hoch. Ich glaub so ein Mesh-Jersey kostet da 80â¬ in dem Shop und 'nen Kumpel hat glaub mal 18â¬ fÃ¼r SchlÃ¤uche bezahlt. Obs nur einer oder zwei waren weiÃ ich jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## rumigali (24. Juni 2013)

Wollen am übernächsten Wochennede nach Livigno. Kann man da am Parkplatz im Auto für 2 Nächte campieren, oder wenn nicht, gibts an netten Campingplatz in der Nähe? Wär Euch für ein paar Tipps sehr dankbar.


----------



## rush_dc (25. Juni 2013)

Ist zwar nicht erlaubt aber es stört auch keinen. Bei uns gab es auf jeden fall noch nie Probleme.
Allerdings kann es nachts dort bitterkalt werden, auch im Sommer!!


----------



## muddymartin (10. Juli 2013)

Wir sind in zwei Wochen für ein paar Tage in Livigno zum Touren fahren. Lohnt es sich für Tourenfahrer (S1+S2 sicher, 120-140mm AM-Fullies) einen Tag im Bikepark einzuplanen? Welche Strecken wären zu empfehlen? Wir fahren ohne Protektoren und FF-Helm, geht das im Bikepark


----------



## mw.dd (10. Juli 2013)

Lohnt sich. Die blaue Strecke geht auch fuer Normalradfahrer...


----------



## Rischar (10. Juli 2013)

Allerdings würde ich mal behaupten, dass im Park FF-Helm Pflicht herrscht - offiziell. Aber in Italien wird's Niemanden interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumigali (10. Juli 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Wir sind in zwei Wochen für ein paar Tage in Livigno zum Touren fahren. Lohnt es sich für Tourenfahrer (S1+S2 sicher, 120-140mm AM-Fullies) einen Tag im Bikepark einzuplanen? Welche Strecken wären zu empfehlen? Wir fahren ohne Protektoren und FF-Helm, geht das im Bikepark



Auf jeden Fall, richtig schöne flowige teils technische Strecken! War am WE gezwungener Weise mit meinen 100mm Hardtail unterwegs und bin bis auf die DH alles gefahren und hatte riesig Spass. Ich würde unbedingt einen Tag einplanen. Livigno war bisher der mit Abstand bester Park den ich besucht habe.


----------



## Boardi05 (10. Juli 2013)

Rischar schrieb:


> Allerdings würde ich mal behaupten, dass im Park FF-Helm Pflicht herrscht - offiziell. Aber in Italien wird's Niemanden interessieren



Steht aber nirgends, ich hab bisher noch nix gsehen.


----------



## bestmove (11. Juli 2013)

rumigali schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall, richtig schöne flowige teils technische Strecken! War am WE gezwungener Weise mit meinen 100mm Hardtail unterwegs und bin bis auf die DH alles gefahren und hatte riesig Spass. Ich würde unbedingt einen Tag einplanen. Livigno war bisher der mit Abstand bester Park den ich besucht habe.



Sehe ich ähnlich, die Strecken sind wirklich sehr flowig


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (11. Juli 2013)

sry aber sollte es nich der eigene ansporn sein, hinsichtlich sicherheit, en helm zu tragen. egal ob flowig oder nicht


----------



## Athabaske (11. Juli 2013)

hat jemand von "oben ohne" geschrieben?


----------



## Boardi05 (11. Juli 2013)

die selbe frage stell ich mir auch grad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (11. Juli 2013)

mein fehler ging um fullface hatte es nur überflogen, weitermachen


----------



## Athabaske (11. Juli 2013)

...wenn Du die Trails überfliegen willst, lohnt sich auf alle Fälle ein FF...


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (11. Juli 2013)

true story


----------



## Runner_80 (16. Februar 2014)

Hallo, hat jemand Tipps für Appartments oder Ferienwohnung in Livigno 

danke


----------



## Middlfrank (23. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
welche Anreisroute von Nürnberg nach Livigno würdet ihr empfehlen? Über München und Innsbruck etc. Oder die A7 über Ulm, wobei man hier wohl durch die Schweiz etc fährt.


----------



## mw.dd (23. März 2014)

Middlfrank schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> welche Anreisroute von Nürnberg nach Livigno würdet ihr empfehlen? Über München und Innsbruck etc. Oder die A7 über Ulm, wobei man hier wohl durch die Schweiz etc fährt.



Nürnberg-München-Garmisch-Imst-Landeck (kurz vorher durch den Tunnel)-Martina-Zernez-Livigno.


----------



## Middlfrank (23. März 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Nürnberg-München-Garmisch-Imst-Landeck (kurz vorher durch den Tunnel)-Martina-Zernez-Livigno.


Danke schon mal! Ich recherchiere grad und bin mit nicht sicher: auf Autobahnen und Schnellstraßen in der Schweiz ist Vignettenpflicht = 33,-€. Trifft das auch für deine Route zu?


----------



## mw.dd (23. März 2014)

Middlfrank schrieb:


> ...Vignettenpflicht = 33,-€. Trifft das auch für deine Route zu?


Nein. Mautpflichtig ist Autobahn und Tunnel in Österreich sowie der Tunnel nach Livigno.


----------



## Hofbiker (23. März 2014)

Middlfrank schrieb:


> Danke schon mal! Ich recherchiere grad und bin mit nicht sicher: auf Autobahnen und Schnellstraßen in der Schweiz ist Vignettenpflicht = 33,-€. Trifft das auch für deine Route zu?



die Strecke Imst bis Landeck und durch den Tunnel in Richtung Süden ist Mautpflichtig.
Nimm die Bundesstraße vom Fernpass durch Imst und über Schönwies Zams Landeck Prutz nach Pfunds.  Das ist alles Maut frei und ca. 10 bis 15 min mehr Zeit.


----------



## Middlfrank (23. März 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Nein. Mautpflichtig ist Autobahn und Tunnel in Österreich sowie der Tunnel nach Livigno.


Vielen Dank!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Middlfrank (23. März 2014)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> die Strecke Imst bis Landeck und durch den Tunnel in Richtung Süden ist Mautpflichtig.
> Nimm die Bundesstraße vom Fernpass durch Imst und über Schönwies Zams Landeck Prutz nach Pfunds.  Das ist alles Maut frei und ca. 10 bis 15 min mehr Zeit.


Auch an dich! Tolles Forum, wo einem klasse geholfen wird!


----------



## Hofbiker (23. März 2014)

Middlfrank schrieb:


> Auch an dich! Tolles Forum, wo einem klasse geholfen wird!


Danke.

Ich habe noch eine Alternative Strecke fur dich: Fernpass Imst Pitztal Wenns Piller nach Prutz. Auch diese Strecke ist Mautfrei!


----------



## mw.dd (24. März 2014)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Ich habe noch eine Alternative Strecke fur dich: Fernpass Imst Pitztal Wenns Piller nach Prutz. Auch diese Strecke ist Mautfrei!



Toll. Wegen 8,50 als Transitler die Einheimischen geärgert und sinnlos Zeit und Sprit verfahren...


----------



## Hofbiker (24. März 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Toll. Wegen 8,50 als Transitler die Einheimischen geärgert und sinnlos Zeit und Sprit verfahren...


Diese Strecke ist auch landschaftlich schöner als die 1. Variante.


----------



## chiefrock (8. Juli 2014)

Sagt mal kann man in Livigno mit dem BigBike ne Woche Spaß haben oder wird das da zu schnell langweilig?


----------



## Rischar (8. Juli 2014)

chiefrock schrieb:


> Sagt mal kann man in Livigno mit dem BigBike ne Woche Spaß haben oder wird das da zu schnell langweilig?


Also wir waren jetzt 3 Jahre in Folge dort. Immer 4 Tage fahren. Langweilig wurde es nie. Ich könnte auch ohne Probleme dort länge bleiben! Bis du alle Strecken gesehen hast, ist auch n Tag rum. Dann vlt noch einen Tag diese "Tour" fahren (Dort auf den großen Karten im Park eingezeichnet. Mitm Lift hoch, dann ins andere Tal rüber. Sind paar lustige Trails dabei. Auch etwas uphill zwischendurch, aber auch per DH-Rad machbar und am Ende in den See springen. Aber aufpassen kalt  ). 

Wie ist das eigentlich mit dieser Red Bull Dingbums Strecke, wo das Rennen abgesagt wurde?
Bleibt sie stehen? Ist die teilweise befahrbar?


----------



## Middlfrank (11. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank nochmal für eure Streckentipps zur Anreise nach Livigno. Wir haben eine tolle Trailwoche verbracht  und im empfehlenswerten Hotel Astoria übernachtet. Am letzten Tourentag trafen wir sogar Gemeindearbeiter, die einen Trail regelrecht "gefegt" haben 
So, ich hoffe, das war jetzt nicht zu offtopic.


----------



## Gp1 (11. August 2014)

Sind vom 28.8-4.8 vor Ort.....hört sich gut an, was man hier ließt. Falls jemand noch Gps-Daten zu Strecken außerhalb des Parks , die man nicht verpassen sollte hat, wäre ich sehr dankbar  Einen Platz hätten wir sogar noch frei


----------



## Middlfrank (12. August 2014)

Hallo Gp1, ich hatte mir damals Touren auf der Homepage des Alta Rezia (zu dem Livigno gehört) kostenfrei runtergeladen. Dies funktioniert nicht mehr, hab's grad versucht. Die haben wohl ihre HP überarbeitet.
Wenn du normale Touren (ich bin "Tourer", max. All Mountaineer) ab Startort Livigno fahren willst, dann schick ich dir die GSP-Datein (gpx-Format) gern per Mail. Einfach PN 
Ich fand die Tour "Livigno-Val Alpisella-Lago di Fraele-Val Trela-Livigno" genial. Der Trail ab dem Passo Trela geht wirklich handtuchbreit bis kurz vor Livigno. Evtl. einige Schiebestücke auf der Strecke, S1-S2 (max) aber dafür echt ewig lang und das in genialer Umgebung/Natur.
Ähnlich ist es beim Trail von der Hütte am Ende des alle del Mine bis runter nach Livigno. Die Strecke bis ins Valle del Mine vom Bikepark aus ist auch "nett"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gp1 (13. August 2014)

Danke, pn ist raus.. Ich freu mich wie Tier, man liest nur von Begeisterung über livingno


----------



## Boardi05 (23. August 2014)

War gestern mal wieder Livigno Biken, ist ja nicht weit weg, beim Heimfahren dann hab ich aber mein blaues Wunder erlebt. 

Livigno ist ja ne italienische Gemeinde die steuerfrei ist, daher wird an den Gemeindegrenzen ja kontrolliert, in den letzten Jahren verstärkt, da der Staat ja Geld braucht. 

Wie immer über den Passo del Foscagno rausgefahren, oben natürlich angehalten worden und dann hat das Kasperltheater angefangen. Die wollten unbeding ne Rechnung mit Seriennummer vom Rad sehen, die ich logischerweise nicht dabei hatte. Nach langen hin und her dann, konnte ich weiterfahren.

Also, ich empfehle an alle, nehmts alles an Dokumenten mit, was ihr vom Rad habt!


----------



## Jobo21 (1. Juli 2015)

Hi,
Ich werde dieses Wochenende nach Livigno fahren.
Am Samstag wird der Bikepark gerockt.
Ist es immer noch so das das Campen auf dem Parkplatz "geduldet" wird?
Oder soll ich doch lieber gleich auf den Camping Pemont gehen?

Gruss Franky


----------



## Paul_FfM (2. Juli 2015)

Hi,
nächste Woche geht's von Frankfurt aus nach Livigno, bin aber noch unsicher, ob ich über die Bodensee/Schweiz oder Fernpass/Zernez fahren soll? Was meint Ihr?

Grüße
P.


----------



## mw.dd (2. Juli 2015)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Hi,
> nächste Woche geht's von Frankfurt aus nach Livigno, bin aber noch unsicher, ob ich über die Bodensee/Schweiz oder Fernpass/Zernez fahren soll? Was meint Ihr?
> .



Google sagt über Fernpass +30min; dafür sparst Du Dir die Schweizer Autobahngebühr.
Entscheide selbst.


----------



## Paul_FfM (2. Juli 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Google sagt über Fernpass +30min; dafür sparst Du Dir die Schweizer Autobahngebühr.
> Entscheide selbst.


Ja, soweit war ich auch. Hatte auf praktische Erfahrungen gehofft. Schöner ist sicher die Strecke über Davos und den Fluela(?) Pass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeutrails (25. März 2016)

Ich lass hier mal den alten Thread wieder aufleben.
Diesen Sommer gehts nach Livigno und wir wollen einen Tag nur mit der Bahn hochfahren.
Lohnt sich da eher die Carosello 3000 oder sollen wir in den Mottolino Park gehen?


----------



## hetorider (29. März 2016)

Also Carosello 3000 ist halt ein einziger Flow Trail, auch mit etwas Uphill drin. Dafür recht lange.
Mottolino ist halt der wirkliche Park mit inzwischen 13 Trails die alle unten an der Gondelstation enden.
Mehr Abwechslung hast auf jeden Fall im Mottolino Park - nebenbei gesagt ist der Park einfach Hammer!


----------



## Allgaeutrails (2. April 2016)

hetorider schrieb:


> Also Carosello 3000 ist halt ein einziger Flow Trail, auch mit etwas Uphill drin. Dafür recht lange.
> Mottolino ist halt der wirkliche Park mit inzwischen 13 Trails die alle unten an der Gondelstation enden.
> Mehr Abwechslung hast auf jeden Fall im Mottolino Park - nebenbei gesagt ist der Park einfach Hammer!


Danke !
Dann ist klar, wo wir fahren !


----------



## flametop (31. August 2016)

Der Carosello 3000 hat seit letztem Jahr ein paar neue "Flow country" Strecken. Hier gibts  Videos.
In Kombination mit Mottolino, den ganzen (Lift-unterstützten) Touren möglichkeiten und Duty-Free Shopping ist Livigno für mich eine der Top Destinationen für Enduro/Downhill in den Alpen...


----------



## nollak (31. August 2016)

Lohnt es sich eigentlich nen Downhill Bike mit nach Livigno zu nehmen? Fahren Ende September für ne Woche hin und ich bin momentan am überlegen es evtl. zu Hause zu lassen oder halt zwei Räder einzupacken.

*edit* Sehe grad die Frage wurd weiter oben schon quasi beantwortet.


----------



## flametop (31. August 2016)

Kommt natürlich darauf an, was du vorhast. Der Bikepark ist schon sehr geil, und macht mit dem DH Gerät natürlich mehr spass.


----------



## nollak (31. August 2016)

Ich denke hauptsächlich Bikepark, wobei ich auch nichts dagegen hätte dort mal ne größere Runde zu fahren.


----------



## Rischar (31. August 2016)

nollak schrieb:


> Ich denke hauptsächlich Bikepark, wobei ich auch nichts dagegen hätte dort mal ne größere Runde zu fahren.


Wenn du eine Woche da bist, nimm ein DH Rad und n enduro mit. Im bikepark gibt's viele Strecken, wo du kein DH Rad brauchst, aber auch ein paar, wo ein DH Rad schon Sinn macht 
Für 1, 2 Tage kannst du dann in livigno außerhalb des Bikeparks fahren


----------



## nollak (1. September 2016)

Alles klar!


----------



## _Ronin_ (28. Februar 2017)

*Ich grabe hier mal aus*

Frage an die fleissigen Livigno Besucher:
Möchte mit meinen Kollegen im Sommer für ein paar Tage nach Livigno fahren.
Wir wären ne 4-5 Köpfige Truppe und würden gerne irgendwo unser Basecamp bestehend aus Camper, Zelten, Pavillon etc. aufschlagen.

Wie sieht das jetzt mit Camping aus? Die beiden Campingplätze hab ich gesehen, die sehen jedoch irgendwie recht eng und schäbig aus.
Kennt jemand n Spot wo man bisschen Platz hat und auch n bisschen laut sein darf?

Und wie sieht es in Livigno mit Wildcampen aus? Akzeptiert oder streng verboten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (28. Februar 2017)

_Ronin_ schrieb:


> Wie sieht das jetzt mit Camping aus? Die beiden Campingplätze hab ich gesehen, die sehen jedoch irgendwie recht eng und schäbig aus.
> Kennt jemand n Spot wo man bisschen Platz hat und auch n bisschen laut sein darf?



Der Aquafresca sieht doch ganz nett aus? Ob Du laut sein darfst, hängt wohl eher von den Nachbarn ab. Nach meiner Erfahrung ist auf einem italienischen Campingplatz im Sommer selten vor Mitternacht Ruhe 



_Ronin_ schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es in Livigno mit Wildcampen aus? Akzeptiert oder streng verboten?



Mit Camper auf einem Parkplatz sicher kein Problem. Auf einer beliebigen Wiese ein Zelt aufbauen würde ich aber nicht probieren.


----------



## flametop (22. August 2017)

Bin am Wochenende dort. Will sich jemand anschliessen, bzw. kann ich mich jemandem anschliessen?


----------



## hans7 (24. August 2017)

flametop schrieb:


> Bin am Wochenende dort. Will sich jemand anschliessen, bzw. kann ich mich jemandem anschliessen?



Ich bin evtl. da. Möchte mir den Carosello anschauen.


----------



## flametop (24. August 2017)

Ich nehme wohl nur den Downhiller mit und bleibe in Mottolino. Carosello ist aber auch toll!


----------



## martinos (4. September 2017)

Mahlzeit. Für alle zur Info: die Seilbahn Carosello3000 wird diesen Sommer neu gebaut, haben wir erst vor Ort gesehen. Somit Fällt ein Teil vom Gegenhang aus. Gibt zwar wohl auch die Möglichkeit, über die andere Seilbahn auf den Berg zu kommen, haben wir aber nicht probiert. Die Tracks direkt an der Seilbahnstation Carosello3000 sind gesperrt, zumindest der, der direkt unterhalb der Seilbahn verläuft, da dort der Bagger sein Unwesen treibt.
Insofern Carosello wohl eher nächstes Jahr wieder.


----------



## mw.dd (4. September 2017)

martinos schrieb:


> Mahlzeit. Für alle zur Info: die Seilbahn Carosello3000 wird diesen Sommer neu gebaut, haben wir erst vor Ort gesehen. Somit Fällt ein Teil vom Gegenhang aus. Gibt zwar wohl auch die Möglichkeit, über die andere Seilbahn auf den Berg zu kommen, haben wir aber nicht probiert. Die Tracks direkt an der Seilbahnstation Carosello3000 sind gesperrt, zumindest der, der direkt unterhalb der Seilbahn verläuft, da dort der Bagger sein Unwesen treibt.
> Insofern Carosello wohl eher nächstes Jahr wieder.



Das die Carosellobahn gebaut wird stimmt zwar, aber zumindest am vergangenen Donnerstag (31.08) waren alle Trails auf der Caroselloseite befahrbar und über die Tagliede-Gondel und die Sessellifte Valandrea-Vetta sowie Blesacchia II problemlos erreichbar. Einziges Problem: wenn man unterhalb der Carosellobahn in den Ort abgefahren ist, muss man durch den ganzen Ort zur Tagliede-Gondel um wieder auf den Berg zu kommen. Da wir in der Nähe der Carosello-Talstion gewohnt haben haben wir das erst zum Schluss gemacht.

Samstag hat es übrigens geschneit, auf 3000m ca. 10-20cm. Das evtl. bei der Planung berücksichtigen.

Tip für die Carosello-Seite: Zum Mittag ins Valfederia abfahren und an der Alpe di Federia einkehren und/oder durchs Tal, dann auf den Federia-Trail (Trailforks) und in der Tea da Memi einkehren.


----------



## martinos (4. September 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das die Carosellobahn gebaut wird stimmt zwar, aber zumindest am vergangenen Donnerstag (31.08) waren alle Trails auf der Caroselloseite befahrbar und über die Tagliede-Gondel und die Sessellifte Valandrea-Vetta sowie Blesacchia II problemlos erreichbar. Einziges Problem: wenn man unterhalb der Carosellobahn in den Ort abgefahren ist, muss man durch den ganzen Ort zur Tagliede-Gondel um wieder auf den Berg zu kommen. Da wir in der Nähe der Carosello-Talstion gewohnt haben haben wir das erst zum Schluss gemacht.



... es gibt definitiv einen Trail der direkt an der Carosello3000 startet (auf der offiziellen Karte finde ich den aber nicht) und der bis zur Mittelstation der Carosella führt, geht dort weiter auf den Blueberry. Der ist gesperrt, da er immer wieder durch die Seilbahnbaustelle führt. Die Auffahrt über die Tagliede-Gondel fand ich wenig attraktiv, das kann aber subjektiv sein.

Ich freu mich nächstes Jahr auf die neue Carosello!


----------



## mw.dd (4. September 2017)

martinos schrieb:


> Die Auffahrt über die Tagliede-Gondel fand ich wenig attraktiv,



Ich dachte das hast Du nicht probiert?


----------



## martinos (4. September 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich dachte das hast Du nicht probiert?



von der Seilbahntalstation aus hochblickend in Zusammenhang mit den aus meiner Sicht etwas komisch gemachten Karten war mir das die Mehrkosten der Erweiterung der Bikeparkkarten der ganzen Familie nicht wert. Im Nachhinein vielleicht ein Fehler, aber das kanns geben 

Ich bin aber selber ne Tour über das Val Federia hoch zum Carosello gefahren bzw. teilweise geschoben, deshalb hab ich die Seilbahnbergstation im Umbau und den darunter verlaufenden Trail bzw. das was aktuell davon übrig ist live gesehen.

Wenn man über die von dir beschriebene Variante fast überall hinkommt dann ists ja prima für sämtliche Livigno-Biker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (4. September 2017)

martinos schrieb:


> von der Seilbahntalstation aus hochblickend in Zusammenhang mit den aus meiner Sicht etwas komisch gemachten Karten war mir das die Mehrkosten der Erweiterung der Bikeparkkarten der ganzen Familie nicht wert. Im Nachhinein vielleicht ein Fehler, aber das kanns geben



Von unten sieht man nicht viel 
Im Ernst: da sind recht viele Trailmeter entstanden. Im Kombination mit dem Val Federia reicht mir das für den ganzen Tag. Den Bikepass für beide Seiten hätte ich bei guten Wetteraussichten aber trotzdem gekauft, ab drei Tagen lohnt sich das wohl.
Und man kommt ja immer noch auf Trail vom Carosello runter...



martinos schrieb:


> Da man über die von dir beschriebene Variante fast überall hinkommt dann ists ja prima für sämtliche Livigno-Biker


----------



## martinos (4. September 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Von unten sieht man nicht viel
> Im Ernst: da sind recht viele Trailmeter entstanden. Im Kombination mit dem Val Federia reicht mir das für den ganzen Tag. Den Bikepass für beide Seiten hätte ich bei guten Wetteraussichten aber trotzdem gekauft, ab drei Tagen lohnt sich das wohl.
> Und man kommt ja immer noch auf Trail vom Carosello runter...



Nächstes Mal gehen wir auf jeden Fall Seilbahnunterstützt an den Carosello. Von der Mottolino-Seite hat man schon gesehen, dass da wohl einiges gebuddelt wurde, aber ich hatte mein Fernglas nicht dabei

Der gesperrte Trail ist (wenn er mal wieder gerichtet ist) bestimmt saugeil, extrem schnell und hat wahnsinnig weite Sprünge. Den Blueberry fand ich sehr spaßig, absolutes Achterbahnfeeling. Aber wenn du nen Mehrtagespass für zwei Erwachsene und zwei Kinder kaufst, dann überlegst du irgendwann schon, wie viel Geld du ausgibst und ob sich das "lohnt" - vor allem, nachdem dir die Autoverladung und der Tunnel innerhalb von ner Stunde mal schnell 68 + 25 Franken (Auto + Wohnwagen) aus der Tausche ziehen ... 

Wir haben den Bikepark ausgiebig bespielt und haben somit noch Potential fürs nächste Mal.


----------



## mw.dd (4. September 2017)

martinos schrieb:


> ob sich das "lohnt" - vor allem, nachdem dir die Autoverladung und der Tunnel innerhalb von ner Stunde mal schnell 68 + 25 Franken (Auto + Wohnwagen) aus der Tausche ziehen



Zum Ausgleich Schnaps und Zigaretten kaufen und für den Kopf noch den preisgünstigen Sprit für die Rückfahrt abrechnen - dann wird es besser 



martinos schrieb:


> Wir haben den Bikepark ausgiebig bespielt und haben somit noch Potential fürs nächste Mal.



Der Park fehlt mir (immer) noch; das war mein zweiter Anlauf zum Mountainbiken in Livigno, der im Schnee endete...


----------



## flametop (4. September 2017)

Den Fluelapass zu fahren ist doch schön. Würde da auf den Autoverlad verzichten.


----------



## martinos (5. September 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Zum Ausgleich Schnaps und Zigaretten kaufen und für den Kopf noch den preisgünstigen Sprit für die Rückfahrt abrechnen - dann wird es besser



klar, vollgetankt für 82,3 Cent (Diesel) und das ein oder andere alkoholische Getränk haben wir schon mitgenommen. Da wir militante Nichtraucher sind konnten wir den Tabak nicht gegenrechnen.



mw.dd schrieb:


> Der Park fehlt mir (immer) noch; das war mein zweiter Anlauf zum Mountainbiken in Livigno, der im Schnee endete...



der Park ist super, die haben da echt geile Sachen drin, vor allem für jeden was: unsere 8-jährige war sehr begeistert und frisch motiviert, als wir mit ihr die EAS23 gefahren sind. Mutter blieb das Herz stehen, aber die Kleine ist ganz easy über alles drübergedengelt was sich in den Weg gestellt hat



flametop schrieb:


> Den Fluelapass zu fahren ist doch schön. Würde da auf den Autoverlad verzichten.



Flüelapass wird mit (größeren) Wohnwagen nur bedingt empfohlen, außer man hat ein gutes Zugfahrzeug. Wir wollten das nicht ausprobieren - insbesondere auf dem Rückweg, wo auf dem Pass schon Schnee lag. 68 Franken versus kaputte Kupplung war die Überlegung. Vielleicht probier ich es nächstes Mal.


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (25. November 2017)

Hallo,

kurze Frage... ist Mitte/Ende Juni zu früh für Livigno? Ich weiß... kommt auch immer auf den Winter an aber habt ihr entsprechend Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (26. November 2017)

RMSlayer70SXC schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kurze Frage... ist Mitte/Ende Juni zu früh für Livigno? Ich weiß... kommt auch immer auf den Winter an aber habt ihr entsprechend Erfahrungswerte?


 
Sollte passen. Sobald die Lift öffnen (ist immer so Mitte Juni) ist es normalerweise mindestens soweit schneefrei, das man fahren kann.


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (26. November 2017)

Danke...

Welche Touren sind denn ohne Lift zu empfehlen? Wir werden 3-4 Tage dort sein... mit mehreren Fahrzeugen... könnten also auch mal selbst shutteln … ohne wäre aber auch ganz gut.


----------



## Tomz (3. Juli 2018)

Ich hab im Juli vor 3-4 Tage mit dem Enduro in Livigno vorbeizuschauen. Welche Strecken Touren sollte man den unbedingt gemacht haben?

Danke
Tom


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (4. Juli 2018)

Hallo Tom,

waren vor ein paar Wochen unten ... für mich die Tour schlechthin war nach Poschiavo. Entweder wie in der aktuellen Bike beschrieben bzw. wir sind von Livigno aus das Tal hochgefahren zum Forcola di Livigno, auf der Passhöhe ggü Zollhaus rechts hoch auf den Bernina Trail (genial), diesen bis zum Bernina Pass, Lago Bianco, Alp Grüm, Trail abfahrt nach Poschiavo und dort in den Bernina Express und zurück zum Pass. Anschließend Rückweg um den Piz Lagalp und auf gleicher Strecke wieder nach Livigno.

Auch schön zu fahren ...

https://www.komoot.de/discover/Luwin/@46.5378010,10.1363160?sport=mtb&distance=5&map=true

Ansonsten natürlich Carosello bzw. Mottolino.

Dann gibt es natürlich auch noch die ein oder andere Shuttle Tour


----------



## Tomz (5. Juli 2018)

Wow ok die Tour hört sich ja mächtig an. Muss ich mal googeln.

danke für den Tipp


----------



## soulride66 (26. Juli 2018)

Hallöle, bin von diesen Samstag 28.7. bis Mittwoch in Livigno und für Park und liftunterstützte Touren offen. Noch jemand da von Euch? Keine Angst, bin kein Anfänger, aber schon etwas älter, gut erhaltene 42


----------



## airgrabber (26. Juli 2018)

@soulride66: Schade, ich könnte erst ab Mittwoch dort sein...
Knapp verpasst.


----------



## soulride66 (27. Juli 2018)

airgrabber schrieb:


> @soulride66: Schade, ich könnte erst ab Mittwoch dort sein...
> Knapp verpasst.



Mittwoch geht auch noch, halt nicht all zu lang. Werd am späten Nachmittag abreisen.


----------



## Tomz (28. Juli 2018)

Ich bin ab Mitte der Woche eventuell auch da. Bin aktuell noch in Letzter Thuile.


----------



## All_mtn (6. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen, welcher Guiding Anbieter ist denn in Livigno (für Touren) zum empfehlen ?

Habe diese hier gefunden
www.bikelivigno.com
www.mtblivigno.eu
oder via www.livigno.eu

Danke vorab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (7. Januar 2019)

All_mtn schrieb:


> www.mtblivigno.eu


Fabrizio ist gut, mit dem war ich in Finale Ligure unterwegs.


----------



## All_mtn (7. Januar 2019)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Fabrizio ist gut, mit dem war ich in Finale Ligure unterwegs.


Danke für die Info, nach bisherigen vergleichen vom Tourenangebot wird es wohl auch dieser Anbieter werden.


----------



## macduffy (8. Januar 2019)

Bin schon oft mit bikelivigno.com gefahren. Die sind auch sehr gut.
Entscheidend ist eher, welche Touren interessieren, und ob die auch tatsächlich stattfinden. Das scheitert manchmal wegen zu geringer Teilnehmerzahl.
Nb. In Livigno kann man - mit ein wenig sachkundig machen - sehr viel selber fahren, da gut beschildert. 
Es gibt alledings einige sehr attraktive Touren, da ist Guiding angesagt, weil ohne den eingeschlossenen Shuttle Service das ganze keinen Sinn ergibt.


----------



## All_mtn (8. Januar 2019)

macduffy schrieb:


> Bin schon oft mit bikelivigno.com gefahren. Die sind auch sehr gut.
> Entscheidend ist eher, welche Touren interessieren, und ob die auch tatsächlich stattfinden. Das scheitert manchmal wegen zu geringer Teilnehmerzahl.
> Nb. In Livigno kann man - mit ein wenig sachkundig machen - sehr viel selber fahren, da gut beschildert.
> Es gibt alledings einige sehr attraktive Touren, da ist Guiding angesagt, weil ohne den eingeschlossenen Shuttle Service das ganze keinen Sinn ergibt.


Hi,
bikelivigno.com habe ich auch im Auge, die haben doch etwas mehr an Touren im Angebot und es liest sich alles gut.
Die Tourenauswahl fällt echt nicht leicht da es doch einiges gibt. Sollte schon Endurolastig sein.
Vermutlich wird es auf die "klassiker" hinauslaufen.
Val Minor + Bernina Freeride
Val Viola + Angeli Custodi
und dann noch die Tour über den Gallo Pass

Edit:
Angeli Custodi + San Romerio liest sich auch gut


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (8. Januar 2019)

Schließe mich da macduffy an… war letzten Sommer zum ersten Mal in Livigno und bin dort ohne Guide, bewaffnet mit Karte und Komoot 3 Touren gefahren… war alles gut beschildert und ohne Probleme abzufahren. Ein Guide ist da mMn nicht nötig… 

Vorher etwas Kartenmaterial studieren und Online Tourenbeschreibungen lesen macht Vorfreude und man tut sich dann auch vor Ort leichter sich zurechtzufinden …


----------



## Badenser (21. März 2019)

Hi Leute,
für mich und meine 7 Kollegen geht es Ende Juli endlich mal nach Livigno.
Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für Appartements oder Ferienwohnungen?
Direkt im Ort sind die Preise recht hoch, außerhalb in Gembre oder Trepalle deutlich günstiger aber taugt das als Startpunkt??
Wir sind auf Enduros unterwegs und wollen den Bikepark und das Carosello-Gebiet erkunden. 

Grüße 
Markus


----------



## mw.dd (21. März 2019)

Badenser schrieb:


> ...
> Direkt im Ort sind die Preise recht hoch, außerhalb in Gembre oder Trepalle deutlich günstiger aber taugt das als Startpunkt??
> Wir sind auf Enduros unterwegs und wollen den Bikepark und das Carosello-Gebiet erkunden.
> ...


Meiner Meinung nach sind die Preise auch im Sommer nicht hoch; eine Wohnung für 4 Personen sollte für 100-120€ pro Nacht zu bekommen sein...
Trepalle/Gembre taugen nur, wenn Du die letzte Gondel zum Mottolino hoch nicht verpasst, sonst musst Du am Ende des Tages nochmal 450hm kurbeln


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (21. März 2019)

Wir hatten hier

http://www.baitvegl.com/

zwei Ferienwohnungen... etwas außerhalb mit dem Rad oder auch zu Fuß schnell in der Stadt ... Carosello und der neue Lift sind ruckzuck erreichbar … Mottolino ebenso.

Den Preis fand ich angemessen… eher günstig.


----------



## Badenser (22. März 2019)

Moin,
Danke für die Tipps. 
Das mit der Liftfahrt ist natürlich ein Argument..... 
Dann werden wir lieber direkt bei den Vermietern anfragen als die großen Plattform zu reservieren /buchen.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (22. März 2019)

Badenser schrieb:


> Moin,
> Danke für die Tipps.
> Das mit der Liftfahrt ist natürlich ein Argument.....
> Dann werden wir lieber direkt bei den Vermietern anfragen als die großen Plattform zu reservieren /buchen.
> Grüße



So haben wir es auch gemacht… direkt angeschrieben… hat super funktioniert.

Falls von Interesse... genau ggü. von Bait Vegl ist ein kleiner Bier Shop… mit regionalen Bieren… falls ihr nach einem anstrengendem Tag den Elektrolydhaushalt Auffüllen müsst


----------

